# An Experiment in the Use of Constructive Criticism



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

I must be feeling particularly robust at the moment as I have decided to offer myself up to the forum lions.  Some may have noticed that I haven't posted reports for quite a while, for many reasons (time, inclination, bad vibes on here, fragile ego etc) but mainly because I think I've been riding like a bag of **** therefore didn't want to expose myself to too much flak in what's been a challenging year for me.

However, I'm interested to know what people think of mine and Jupiter's performance at our last event. Please don't hold back, as I said, I'm feeling particularly robust today and would just like to see things from the other side of the fence. 

All the info you need is that he's a 6yo doing his first season of Novice BE. Fill yer boots, as they say: 

Dressage:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eet2ASGpmx0

Showjumping:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcubMR2QG5g

Cross country:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-1M-eMO0dA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pGiYY7K-u4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc4S2d6xlIs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vga9LybcLvU

Please please please be critical. It's not that I want a free lesson as I do get plenty of training, so cut the cr@p and niceness and just get to the critique please.


----------



## siennamum (26 October 2011)

When you jump the double of rolltops on a sharp left hand turn, he goes left and for a minute you looked like you were left behind, he definitely turned faster than you did. I am disgusted. Keep up with your horse.












(not really, looks really fab)


----------



## Amymay (26 October 2011)

Not going to CC (not technically equiped to do so).  

But just wanted to say that I think you're an inspiration to us all


----------



## KatB (26 October 2011)

Moooooorrrreeeee dead sheep needed


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

amymay said:



			Not going to CC (not technically equiped to do so).  

But just wanted to say that I think you're an inspiration to us all 

Click to expand...

C'mon amymay, pretend you don't know anything about that and gimme some cc please - I'm not being ungrateful for your kind words, just want some serious cc.


----------



## stencilface (26 October 2011)

Not qualified to comment on dressage (well, not qualified to comment on anything really, but am definitely least qualified to comment on dressage  )

I was going to say the SJ was great, as you didn't have a stop, or knock anything (which is essentially the name of the game in SJ - nothing else matters) but then you knocked a fence!  Prob just an unlucky pole though 

Like the green on the xc 

Sorry, not sure if you will get anything constructive - certainly not off me!


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 October 2011)

Is this the same horse you competed at keysoe BE in september (I think)?
Only ask as I watched the round there.


----------



## Caledonia (26 October 2011)

He's opinionated, and wants to run through the bridle onto his head so he can take charge and go faster on his terms. You've kept a lid on him, and disguised his slightly wilful mindset very well! 
He's at that stage where he's almost there in terms of your being able to trust him to keep the shape and not fall off the paces if you relax for a second.

He's a novice, he's full of his own importance, but that's a lovely well-ridden test. 
Haven't looked at the SJ/XC yet.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

KatB said:



			Moooooorrrreeeee dead sheep needed  

Click to expand...

Is the ewe on his nose not enough? 

Same to you as amymay, I want some cc please, tell me what you see.


----------



## Caledonia (26 October 2011)

SJ - same issues - thinks he knows best. The rail fell cos he drifted round the corner a bit on his forehand. Is he strong?

He jumps the left hand side of the fence every time - is that you or him?

Still a lovely young horse being well ridden! 

ETA - XC

Now he's happy, he's travelling at the speed he likes, and he enjoys the challenge of what's next. He's more focussed as well on what you want him to do, principally because you both want to do the same speed here.

Serious horse - nothing about him should stop you going up the levels.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Stencilface said:



			Not qualified to comment on dressage (well, not qualified to comment on anything really, but am definitely least qualified to comment on dressage  )

I was going to say the SJ was great, as you didn't have a stop, or knock anything (which is essentially the name of the game in SJ - nothing else matters) but then you knocked a fence!  Prob just an unlucky pole though 

Like the green on the xc 

Sorry, not sure if you will get anything constructive - certainly not off me! 

Click to expand...

Thanks Stencilface, but if you look hard at the fence I had down I lost my canter through the corner and decided a deep one was better than a flyer, which it wasn't. Not unlucky at all , probably my loss of concentration.


----------



## Amymay (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			C'mon amymay, pretend you don't know anything about that and gimme some cc please - I'm not being ungrateful for your kind words, just want some serious cc. 

Click to expand...


Okey dokey

I think you did a brilliant job getting him through the water.  He lost a leg a stride in and got too close to the jump out - but he did jump out quite well.  Another horse might have fudged it completely - just stopped.

It appears to me that you _may_ ride him a bit defensively, but at 6 I guess he's learning the ropes, and you can't take anything for granted over a fence.

That's all


----------



## ester (26 October 2011)

you need a better video camera


----------



## Amymay (26 October 2011)

ester said:



			you need a better video camera   

Click to expand...

Operator and tripod!


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

JunoXV said:



			Is this the same horse you competed at keysoe BE in september (I think)?
Only ask as I watched the round there.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I did the Novice there on him. This round, where I let him run on and flatten to the smallest fence? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO1-5crrw1E


----------



## SpottedCat (26 October 2011)

I think you've misunderstood the rules of HHO. 

1. If you post a picture/video and ask for CC, you won't get much/any, but people will tell you how great you are. 

2. If you post pictures/vids and don't ask for CC, someone will feel compelled to give you some 'helpful' advice.

3. Once one person has made a 'constructive' comment, other will feel compelled to do the same, agreeing with the first person, even if they themselves couldn't ride a rocking horse. 

4. If you have a bit of a clue about riding, and perhaps have a good background at a high level (by which I'm talking Advanced eventing+, 1.40+ or PSG), you probably won't reveal your identity and therefore your comments, whilst accurate, will probably be completely dismissed by the majority since you haven't posted any pictures of yourself on a horse (mainly because you did these things back in the mists of time when the rest of us were not even a twinkle in the milkman's eye ).

5. Reports of competitions seem to be less prone to attracting 'helpful' comments than pictures of schooling sessions - no-one yet knows why this is. 

6. If there is a high profile, high level event on, rest assured the members of HHO can ride the horses better, make better decisions and generally do a much better job than the pros who are there themselves. The only reason they are riding the sofa not the horse is to give WFP, Edward Gal and William Funnell a chance, it's only fair. They will vocally tell the world exactly what each rider did wrong though, especially if it's Oli Townend, or a young rider on an older schoolmaster horse. 

7. If someone does make an observation which is not intended to be CC, but is a genuine query about a method/approach to training, the 'fans' of the OP will immediately assume it is based on a complete lack of knowledge about anything to do with horses, and is entirely to do with jealousy, and the OP is liable to become extremely defensive because the fans have twisted an innocuous comment and discovered nuances even an English teacher would struggle to find. These situations are easily diffused by the OP saying 'you could be right but my trainer and I are keeping an eye on it', but this rarely happens. 

8. The truly bad, mad and dangerous vids/pics rarely get anything constructive because the only people who comment are those whose horses are the same, the rest of us are just too gobsmacked that the instructor they use is still making a living.

9. It has become obligatory to end any post with 'not aimed at anyone in particular' or words to that effect. This is the exact same principle used by people who want to say something really horrible and think that prefixing it with 'I don't mean to be rude but....' These people like to phone radio talk shows too, and can often be heard uttering the words 'I'm not racist but....'. They often sound completely rational to start with, but this facade is soon exposed. 

10. This is a joke, right? 

ETA: Please note the 'probably' in point 4, as I am aware there are a number of people who _have_ done those things and don't mind telling us who they are - but there are quite a few who keep their identity quiet!


----------



## Mince Pie (26 October 2011)

Agree with Caledonia RE Jup trying to take charge a bit, also when you came across the diagonal for the first lot of medium trot steps, the corner between A and F looks like it could have been set up a little better.


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 October 2011)

Can I really be honest and not be burnt at the stake?


----------



## Saratoga (26 October 2011)

Dressage test was good. Trot work lovely, nice and forward with cadence. Canter work a little tense at times with contact varying, possibly due to not quite having the strength and balance yet on grass. Walk could be bigger and more relaxed, but correct.

SJ was again a nice round, video a little hard to see but I think you do what I do - help the horse off the floor a little too much, causing the horse to have a moment of inverting. He looks like he covers a lot of ground, and would get a little unruly if you let him  Nice rhythm.

1st XC vid looked a bit quick to me, and he looks a little gawpy at the water. But nice positive attitude from both of you.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Caledonia said:



			He's opinionated, and wants to run through the bridle onto his head so he can take charge and go faster on his terms. You've kept a lid on him, and disguised his slightly wilful mindset very well! 
He's at that stage where he's almost there in terms of your being able to trust him to keep the shape and not fall off the paces if you relax for a second.

He's a novice, he's full of his own importance, but that's a lovely well-ridden test. 
Haven't looked at the SJ/XC yet. 

Click to expand...

Good stuff, Caledonia, and thank you.  So why does he run through the bridle do you think? Lack of balance, is that suppleness and engagement or conformation?

And yes, he is cocky and wilful. you've got to love a bit of Cleveland Bay in a horse.


----------



## Ali16 (26 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I think you've misunderstood the rules of HHO. 

1. If you post a picture/video and ask for CC, you won't get much/any, but people will tell you how great you are. 

2. If you post pictures/vids and don't ask for CC, someone will feel compelled to give you some 'helpful' advice.

3. Once one person has made a 'constructive' comment, other will feel compelled to do the same, agreeing with the first person, even if they themselves couldn't ride a rocking horse. 

4. If you have a bit of a clue about riding, and perhaps have a good background at a high level (by which I'm talking Advanced eventing+, 1.40+ or PSG), you probably won't reveal your identity and therefore your comments, whilst accurate, will probably be completely dismissed by the majority since you haven't posted any pictures of yourself on a horse (mainly because you did these things back in the mists of time when the rest of us were not even a twinkle in the milkman's eye ).

5. Reports of competitions seem to be less prone to attracting 'helpful' comments than pictures of schooling sessions - no-one yet knows why this is. 

6. If there is a high profile, high level event on, rest assured the members of HHO can ride the horses better, make better decisions and generally do a much better job than the pros who are there themselves. The only reason they are riding the sofa not the horse is to give WFP, Edward Gal and William Funnell a chance, it's only fair. They will vocally tell the world exactly what each rider did wrong though, especially if it's Oli Townend, or a young rider on an older schoolmaster horse. 

7. If someone does make an observation which is not intended to be CC, but is a genuine query about a method/approach to training, the 'fans' of the OP will immediately assume it is based on a complete lack of knowledge about anything to do with horses, and is entirely to do with jealousy, and the OP is liable to become extremely defensive because the fans have twisted an innocuous comment and discovered nuances even an English teacher would struggle to find. These situations are easily diffused by the OP saying 'you could be right but my trainer and I are keeping an eye on it', but this rarely happens. 

8. The truly bad, mad and dangerous vids/pics rarely get anything constructive because the only people who comment are those whose horses are the same, the rest of us are just too gobsmacked that the instructor they use is still making a living.

9. It has become obligatory to end any post with 'not aimed at anyone in particular' or words to that effect. This is the exact same principle used by people who want to say something really horrible and think that prefixing it with 'I don't mean to be rude but....' These people like to phone radio talk shows too, and can often be heard uttering the words 'I'm not racist but....'. They often sound completely rational to start with, but this facade is soon exposed. 

10. This is a joke, right? 

ETA: Please note the 'probably' in point 4, as I am aware there are a number of people who _have_ done those things and don't mind telling us who they are - but there are quite a few who keep their identity quiet!
		
Click to expand...

^^^ Tooooo true. Made me laugh! Not been a member for very long but I can already see this is fact! 

(NOT aimed at anyone in particular)


----------



## tigers_eye (26 October 2011)

*high fives SpottedCat*


----------



## siennamum (26 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I think you've misunderstood the rules of HHO. 

1. If you post a picture/video and ask for CC, you won't get much/any, but people will tell you how great you are. 

2. If you post pictures/vids and don't ask for CC, someone will feel compelled to give you some 'helpful' advice.

3. Once one person has made a 'constructive' comment, other will feel compelled to do the same, agreeing with the first person, even if they themselves couldn't ride a rocking horse. 

4. If you have a bit of a clue about riding, and perhaps have a good background at a high level (by which I'm talking Advanced eventing+, 1.40+ or PSG), you probably won't reveal your identity and therefore your comments, whilst accurate, will probably be completely dismissed by the majority since you haven't posted any pictures of yourself on a horse (mainly because you did these things back in the mists of time when the rest of us were not even a twinkle in the milkman's eye ).

5. Reports of competitions seem to be less prone to attracting 'helpful' comments than pictures of schooling sessions - no-one yet knows why this is. 

6. If there is a high profile, high level event on, rest assured the members of HHO can ride the horses better, make better decisions and generally do a much better job than the pros who are there themselves. The only reason they are riding the sofa not the horse is to give WFP, Edward Gal and William Funnell a chance, it's only fair. They will vocally tell the world exactly what each rider did wrong though, especially if it's Oli Townend, or a young rider on an older schoolmaster horse. 

7. If someone does make an observation which is not intended to be CC, but is a genuine query about a method/approach to training, the 'fans' of the OP will immediately assume it is based on a complete lack of knowledge about anything to do with horses, and is entirely to do with jealousy, and the OP is liable to become extremely defensive because the fans have twisted an innocuous comment and discovered nuances even an English teacher would struggle to find. These situations are easily diffused by the OP saying 'you could be right but my trainer and I are keeping an eye on it', but this rarely happens. 

8. The truly bad, mad and dangerous vids/pics rarely get anything constructive because the only people who comment are those whose horses are the same, the rest of us are just too gobsmacked that the instructor they use is still making a living.

9. It has become obligatory to end any post with 'not aimed at anyone in particular' or words to that effect. This is the exact same principle used by people who want to say something really horrible and think that prefixing it with 'I don't mean to be rude but....' These people like to phone radio talk shows too, and can often be heard uttering the words 'I'm not racist but....'. They often sound completely rational to start with, but this facade is soon exposed. 

10. This is a joke, right? 

ETA: Please note the 'probably' in point 4, as I am aware there are a number of people who _have_ done those things and don't mind telling us who they are - but there are quite a few who keep their identity quiet!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant.


----------



## dressagecrazy (26 October 2011)

I can only comment on the dressage as im to much of an old wuss now to jump. However i did used to event in my youth & enjoyed it, age & fear got the better of me after a nasty fall. I dont think it's fair to comment though on something i dont do, so i wont & wouldnt.

I thought the dressage was good, nice rythm & balance. Possibly a little wobbly to the contact at times, but tbh thats to be expected when doing dressage in an open field with horses zooming around everywhere & the thought of XC in a horses head.

The only other thing was me personally i would of tried to balance & bring him back slightly more in the corners before the medium trot's. But they certainly wernt bad at all. I hope ive been constuctive & passed the challenge of making a tit out of myself lol.

Lovely horse & lovely riding, but you already know that. Hope your well.


----------



## stencilface (26 October 2011)

Sorry baydale, but camera not the best, and trying to sneakily watch it at work does not make for v good accurate CC - I'll be quiet now


----------



## kirstykate (26 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I think you've misunderstood the rules of HHO. 

1. If you post a picture/video and ask for CC, you won't get much/any, but people will tell you how great you are. 

2. If you post pictures/vids and don't ask for CC, someone will feel compelled to give you some 'helpful' advice.

3. Once one person has made a 'constructive' comment, other will feel compelled to do the same, agreeing with the first person, even if they themselves couldn't ride a rocking horse. 

4. If you have a bit of a clue about riding, and perhaps have a good background at a high level (by which I'm talking Advanced eventing+, 1.40+ or PSG), you probably won't reveal your identity and therefore your comments, whilst accurate, will probably be completely dismissed by the majority since you haven't posted any pictures of yourself on a horse (mainly because you did these things back in the mists of time when the rest of us were not even a twinkle in the milkman's eye ).

5. Reports of competitions seem to be less prone to attracting 'helpful' comments than pictures of schooling sessions - no-one yet knows why this is. 

6. If there is a high profile, high level event on, rest assured the members of HHO can ride the horses better, make better decisions and generally do a much better job than the pros who are there themselves. The only reason they are riding the sofa not the horse is to give WFP, Edward Gal and William Funnell a chance, it's only fair. They will vocally tell the world exactly what each rider did wrong though, especially if it's Oli Townend, or a young rider on an older schoolmaster horse. 

7. If someone does make an observation which is not intended to be CC, but is a genuine query about a method/approach to training, the 'fans' of the OP will immediately assume it is based on a complete lack of knowledge about anything to do with horses, and is entirely to do with jealousy, and the OP is liable to become extremely defensive because the fans have twisted an innocuous comment and discovered nuances even an English teacher would struggle to find. These situations are easily diffused by the OP saying 'you could be right but my trainer and I are keeping an eye on it', but this rarely happens. 

8. The truly bad, mad and dangerous vids/pics rarely get anything constructive because the only people who comment are those whose horses are the same, the rest of us are just too gobsmacked that the instructor they use is still making a living.

9. It has become obligatory to end any post with 'not aimed at anyone in particular' or words to that effect. This is the exact same principle used by people who want to say something really horrible and think that prefixing it with 'I don't mean to be rude but....' These people like to phone radio talk shows too, and can often be heard uttering the words 'I'm not racist but....'. They often sound completely rational to start with, but this facade is soon exposed. 

10. This is a joke, right? 

ETA: Please note the 'probably' in point 4, as I am aware there are a number of people who _have_ done those things and don't mind telling us who they are - but there are quite a few who keep their identity quiet!
		
Click to expand...

  How could you  But oh so true


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Caledonia said:



			SJ - same issues - thinks he knows best. The rail fell cos he drifted round the corner a bit on his forehand. Is he strong?

He jumps the left hand side of the fence every time - is that you or him?

Still a lovely young horse being well ridden! 

ETA - XC

Now he's happy, he's travelling at the speed he likes, and he enjoys the challenge of what's next. He's more focussed as well on what you want him to do, principally because you both want to do the same speed here.

Serious horse - nothing about him should stop you going up the levels.
		
Click to expand...

Hank the Tank is a bit strong, yes, but more in a heavy and on-the-forehand way than ripping the reins out of my hands way. Re the sj, he's also a bit solid laterally; I'm more used to lanky rubbery horses so am having to learn what to do with short solid horses that need softening. The jumping left had got worse and I'm working on his flatwork to sort this as I don't think A frames on fences etc would solve it long-term; he had been treated by the osteopath the week before this event and again the week after. I can't comment on how he's jumped since then as I can't jump at the moment, but he is much better on the flat.

Thank you for your last comment, I hope you're right and I shall endeavour to enjoy the journey.


----------



## Caledonia (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Good stuff, Caledonia, and thank you.  So why does he run through the bridle do you think? Lack of balance, is that suppleness and engagement or conformation?

And yes, he is cocky and wilful. you've got to love a bit of Cleveland Bay in a horse. 

Click to expand...

It's hard to say why he does that from the video, so I won't try. I'd watch him in the arena to see how he reacts to certain exercises, find what he struggles with and the answer would be there. 

What I will say is with the horses I've experienced that do it, although they moved beautifully, it was a conformation issue at root. So suppleness and engagement are paramount to create the uphill movement, but harder to achieve. What I found was that I could get some hairy marks if they were green, but once these horses were more established, the marks were very good because the horses were secure and correct, and I wasn't relying on natural shape and movement to gain marks. 
Does that make any sense?? I know what I mean...... 

If you were riding less well, and a less experienced rider who was having some similar issues, I'd also suggest a check in the mouth, as problems there are  guaranteed to make punchy horses try and run through the bridle. 

And I'll bypass on the CB vote, thanks


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

JunoXV said:



			Can I really be honest and not be burnt at the stake?
		
Click to expand...

I asked for cc, so yes, you can be honest and not be burnt at the stake.


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			I asked for cc, so yes, you can be honest and not be burnt at the stake.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, just realised I'm not that brave so will PM you.  Up to you then if you want to put it on open forum.


----------



## Horsemad12 (26 October 2011)

OK as you asked for it!!!

These comments are ONLY based on my opinion and experience and reflect my own issues as after all that is what is top of my awareness!

Dressage - I am NOT a dressage Diva so not qualified to comment.  Was a nice test and I would have been happy with that, if any cc, he looks a little "contained" at times but then based on the previous comments perhaps he has to be.  

Showjumping - A couple of times (1 to 2 I think) and to the one you had down I feel you lacked a bit of power on the corner and then had to make it up or hold once you were on your line.  But other than that a nice round.

XC - I thought you were nice and positive to the double on the turn, water was good and yes you were deep but you gave him the time to get his legs up and work it out - The rest were harder to tell.  It looks like you were having fun and he looked confident.

All in all I would think it was a good day out at novice on a 6 year old and your result (I have been and looked!)  reflected that!  I only hope I can do half as well on my 6year old next year.

Runs and hides for cover and PLEASE disagree with me this is only my personal opinion and would not have been given if not asked for and if most other posters were not "playing"


----------



## Polotash (26 October 2011)

I've only watched the dressage...very nice test for a 6 year old, and of course you are a very nice and well balanced rider.

2 small points for you to consider:

With the medium trot I'd have wrapped him round my inside leg a bit more as you turned onto the diagonal, so that once straight you had the power there ready to push him on.. i.e. you make the most of having him step under on the turn. Atm it looks like you turned, got him straight, and then said "go" as three separate things... hope you can see what I'm getting at here - it's not easy to explain in words!

As other people have said he could be a bit more balanced and through in the canter, but for a 6 year old on grass and in a competition environment it's pretty good ;0)


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

amymay said:



			Okey dokey

I think you did a brilliant job getting him through the water.  He lost a leg a stride in and got too close to the jump out - but he did jump out quite well.  Another horse might have fudged it completely - just stopped.

It appears to me that you _may_ ride him a bit defensively, but at 6 I guess he's learning the ropes, and you can't take anything for granted over a fence.

That's all 

Click to expand...

Thank you amymay, he did buckle a tiny bit into the water but holding for an extra stride seemed to work as I knew it was only a small log out and he could have trotted over it if need be.

I think what you see as "defensive" riding I would call "careful" riding - his next outing was to have been a CIC* so I wanted a confident round to set him up for that - I didn't get to the CIC in the end, unfortunately.


----------



## Hornby (26 October 2011)

Not sure If I am "allowed" to join the thread as I have no CC  , just wanted to say I have really missed your reports so please do keep us informed of your exploits!


----------



## Caledonia (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Hank the Tank is a bit strong, yes, but more in a heavy and on-the-forehand way than ripping the reins out of my hands way. Re the sj, he's also a bit solid laterally; I'm more used to lanky rubbery horses so am having to learn what to do with short solid horses that need softening. The jumping left had got worse and I'm working on his flatwork to sort this as I don't think A frames on fences etc would solve it long-term; he had been treated by the osteopath the week before this event and again the week after. I can't comment on how he's jumped since then as I can't jump at the moment, but he is much better on the flat.

Thank you for your last comment, I hope you're right and I shall endeavour to enjoy the journey. 

Click to expand...

The odd thing about the jumping left is that as far as I can see on the vid he is straight over the fence. He seems to arrive at the fence on the lhs from a couple of strides out.  But - he didn't do it XC on the straight fence going away from the camera. 

Does he favour one lead more strongly than the other? 

Or is it a security thing, the way some horses hug a wall, he's hugging the wing? (That last comment could be utter moronic nonsense, btw, it was a fleeting thought than ran through my head! )

Not saying this will help yours, but I had a huge Westphalian horse like this - he was really difficult to wagon. I had to warm up with loads of canter half pass before I could jump him (People thought I was being flash at SJ, but I wasn't!), and I did tons of walk canter and canter squares work to keep him sitting and rideable.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			10. This is a joke, right? 

Click to expand...

 That did make me laugh, SC, very funny - and we used to have a lot of fun on here not that long ago, or is my memory playing tricks with me? - but no, my thread is not a joke.


----------



## dominobrown (26 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I think you've misunderstood the rules of HHO. 

1. If you post a picture/video and ask for CC, you won't get much/any, but people will tell you how great you are. 

2. If you post pictures/vids and don't ask for CC, someone will feel compelled to give you some 'helpful' advice.

3. Once one person has made a 'constructive' comment, other will feel compelled to do the same, agreeing with the first person, even if they themselves couldn't ride a rocking horse. 

4. If you have a bit of a clue about riding, and perhaps have a good background at a high level (by which I'm talking Advanced eventing+, 1.40+ or PSG), you probably won't reveal your identity and therefore your comments, whilst accurate, will probably be completely dismissed by the majority since you haven't posted any pictures of yourself on a horse (mainly because you did these things back in the mists of time when the rest of us were not even a twinkle in the milkman's eye ).

5. Reports of competitions seem to be less prone to attracting 'helpful' comments than pictures of schooling sessions - no-one yet knows why this is. 

6. If there is a high profile, high level event on, rest assured the members of HHO can ride the horses better, make better decisions and generally do a much better job than the pros who are there themselves. The only reason they are riding the sofa not the horse is to give WFP, Edward Gal and William Funnell a chance, it's only fair. They will vocally tell the world exactly what each rider did wrong though, especially if it's Oli Townend, or a young rider on an older schoolmaster horse. 

7. If someone does make an observation which is not intended to be CC, but is a genuine query about a method/approach to training, the 'fans' of the OP will immediately assume it is based on a complete lack of knowledge about anything to do with horses, and is entirely to do with jealousy, and the OP is liable to become extremely defensive because the fans have twisted an innocuous comment and discovered nuances even an English teacher would struggle to find. These situations are easily diffused by the OP saying 'you could be right but my trainer and I are keeping an eye on it', but this rarely happens. 

8. The truly bad, mad and dangerous vids/pics rarely get anything constructive because the only people who comment are those whose horses are the same, the rest of us are just too gobsmacked that the instructor they use is still making a living.

9. It has become obligatory to end any post with 'not aimed at anyone in particular' or words to that effect. This is the exact same principle used by people who want to say something really horrible and think that prefixing it with 'I don't mean to be rude but....' These people like to phone radio talk shows too, and can often be heard uttering the words 'I'm not racist but....'. They often sound completely rational to start with, but this facade is soon exposed. 

10. This is a joke, right? 

ETA: Please note the 'probably' in point 4, as I am aware there are a number of people who _have_ done those things and don't mind telling us who they are - but there are quite a few who keep their identity quiet!
		
Click to expand...

Nail/ Hit/ Head  

More improtantly Baydale, where did you get your riding boots from???


----------



## SpottedCat (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



 That did make me laugh, SC, very funny - and we used to have a lot of fun on here not that long ago, or is my memory playing tricks with me? - but no, my thread is not a joke.
		
Click to expand...

LOL - I meant my response was a joke, not your thread!

ETA: After my exploits last weekend, I'm not CCing anyone!


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			*high fives SpottedCat*
		
Click to expand...

 C'mon t_e, you need to join in and I would value your opinion.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

ester said:



			you need a better video camera   

Click to expand...

That was my OH videoing and he's hoping that if he does it badly enough he won't get asked to do it again! Shall I buy him a tripod for Christmas?


----------



## martlin (26 October 2011)

Crikey, I'm feeling brave at the moment I think  or maybe I'm ill... I'll stick my neck out, cos after watching the videos and the Keysoe SJ round I've noticed something that you probably are aware of, but if not, it might be worth investigating/working on.
That's the disclaimer over 
1. Dressage - I wouldn't have a clue 
2. XC - see point 1, but as you are here to post and I assume the horse still has all its legs, you must be doing something right, no?
3. SJ - IMO, he needs to be more through and go a bit more forward, it's just lacking flow a bit. He also consistently jumps to the left, a lot. I also noticed in your dressage test that your first counter canter was a bit, ahem, agricultural  As in, you had to work VERY hard to keep him balanced and going. I think the 2 things are connected. 

I am certainly not going to advise anything, I'm sure you have trainers for that.


----------



## ester (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			That was my OH videoing and he's hoping that if he does it badly enough he won't get asked to do it again! Shall I buy him a tripod for Christmas? 

Click to expand...


absolutely, doing it badly just means he needs more practice    

I would like to add that I have missed your reports of the bay bunch over this summer too .


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (26 October 2011)

Firstly - I'd just like to say I'm glad to hear you are still out and about doing stuff. I was worried the scilence meant that the horses/chemo/other had finally beaten you!  Good to know your still alive and kicking 

OK CC ...errrrm... he appears to jump/bulge left in the SJing, seems most noticable down the triple and the one he had down.

DR - after the tests I pencilled for at the weekend - is bloody brilliant! Sorry you wanted CC erm swished his tail too much?

XC - he doesn't seem to be bulging left when he jumps XC except coming into the water where, as mentioned, he seems a little hesitant but comes out confidently.  is the vids are in course order you can see that once he gets over his initial enthusiaum he settles down and listens to you far more and the patnership looks really good!
Oh bugger criticism criticism mmm in keeping with the spirit of the forum at the moment lets see he looks tense, unhappy, and  is being pushed to fast


----------



## tigers_eye (26 October 2011)

Alright alright, but I'm going out now, will do later! Actually I don't even need to look at the videos, Jupiter would definitely go better with me, you need to send him post-haste!


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Saratoga said:



			Dressage test was good. Trot work lovely, nice and forward with cadence. Canter work a little tense at times with contact varying, possibly due to not quite having the strength and balance yet on grass. Walk could be bigger and more relaxed, but correct.

SJ was again a nice round, video a little hard to see but I think you do what I do - help the horse off the floor a little too much, causing the horse to have a moment of inverting. He looks like he covers a lot of ground, and would get a little unruly if you let him  Nice rhythm.

1st XC vid looked a bit quick to me, and he looks a little gawpy at the water. But nice positive attitude from both of you.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Saratoga. He has a poor walk and I think I made a conscious effort to work harder on it about a fortnight before that event.  It has, and will, improve further but is never going to be a walk I get 8's for. Re the varying contact issues, he does this thing where he shakes the bit in his mouth as you can see in the free walk; if I have his attention 100% (I can manage this for 10 second stints... ) I can stop it happening, but it seems to be habitual rather than an evasion or something pain-related. I'd welcome your thoughts on that.

SJ - yep, I so want to jump clear that I try to lift half a tonne of horse up. Tbh, he wasn't trying particularly hard at that height and has such confidence that his casual attitude becomes apparent in his technique, not helped by my lack of technique as a rider. I'm not averse to jumping a few huge fences to make him less complacent and sharpen him up a bit. 

XC- I was putting my foot down as I thought I'd like a rosette, then remembered I'd got a CIC coming up and went a bit more carefully in the latter parts. I've not really put my foot down much with him so even I was surprised at our bullet-like speed early on.


----------



## Saratoga (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			SJ - yep, I so want to jump clear that I try to lift half a tonne of horse up. Tbh, he wasn't trying particularly hard at that height and has such confidence that his casual attitude becomes apparent in his technique, not helped by my lack of technique as a rider. I'm not averse to jumping a few huge fences to make him less complacent and sharpen him up a bit. 

Click to expand...

I know the feeling well, my event boy is exactly the same. Doesn't even start thinking until it gets to about 1.30m. I have try and get him to 'have one' in the warm up to get the brain cells going and him trying a little bit more. When he starts to get complacent in the ring I too try and lift him off the floor 

Funnily enough he jumps a lot better BS when I don't care how many he has down as long as he takes some responsibility for the job


----------



## Horsemad12 (26 October 2011)

A little off thread but, your words "casual attitude" got my attention.  

My mare is very casual over a fence once it has been jumped once or twice, jumps but taps them.  She is only 5 and we have stuck them up to 1.10m a few times to make her pay attention which works but I don't want to jump big all the while - any tips??


----------



## Angua2 (26 October 2011)

Well I'm not qualified to give constructive critism sooooooo.........

Mine are......

wobbly camera.... cameraman needs more practise  or a tripod
is it me, but do the dressage arenas look the wrong shape
it has been too long since your last report (and yes I know you have a good excuse)

Ok.... that is all I can think of...... still enjoyed the video's though as usual


----------



## Amaranta (26 October 2011)

Only going to comment on the dressage as these days I like all 4 feet on the ground!

I thought the test was nicely ridden and the horse looked happy and calm throughout. Trot seems to be the strongest pace but the medium could have been better prepared as I am sure there is a really nice one in there, if you can put in a couple of strides of sneaky shoulder in/fore in the corner before the diagnonal, this often helps, do try and be sneaky about it though!  Walk seems to be his weakest pace it lacks purpose in the medium and he needs to stretch more and be more consistant in the free.  Watch his quarters in canter as they seem to curl to the inside (could have been the angle of the video though).  Very nice halt and rein back though!

Oh and you need more bling to be taken seriously


----------



## Rouletterose (26 October 2011)

Lovely horse, in the dressage he's not really tracking up in trot but what he does have is a fabulous rythm in fact I would say excellent rythm.

In the first canter back to the track he was very unbalanced and all your weight went to the left as you tried to help him, as someone else said this probably reflects jumping to the left, is he as much as he should be off your left leg?

Lots of leg yeilding etc on the right rein to push him and make him listen to your left leg aids and take the right rein.

lovely horse and you are obviously a very good competent rider.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (26 October 2011)

Ive missed your reports too and Im really not qualified to give CC at all!! 

Love the dressage (I wish my tests looked like that) especially loving your hands Im trying to master that at the moment! 

As others have pointed out he jumps to the left, and I can see why he knocked that fence he just lost the canter a little but a great rhythm! 

X-C looks fab very confident!!


----------



## PooJay (26 October 2011)

I don't trust this thread! 

but oooooh what a pretty pony


----------



## Dollysox (26 October 2011)

Another here not remotely qualified to give CC so I won't, but also wanted to say that I have really missed your competition reports too and hope they resume next season.  

Oh, and I definitely agree with the CB comment, having been owned by a TB x CB mare with "attitude" for the last 14 years.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

PooJay said:



			I don't trust this thread! 

but oooooh what a pretty pony 

Click to expand...

That's very sad, PooJay, I was hoping we could get some joy back into CR by exposing myself but maybe it's too late to rescue it from livery-yard-dom. A sad state of affairs if that is the case. 

Pretty ponies also need to make some effort towards earning their keep.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

siennamum said:



			When you jump the double of rolltops on a sharp left hand turn, he goes left and for a minute you looked like you were left behind, he definitely turned faster than you did. I am disgusted. Keep up with your horse.












(not really, looks really fab)
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry siennamum, I nearly missed this! I think the expression you're looking for is "the proverbial off a shovel". You're not joking about me not keeping up, but more of that later.


----------



## coreteam1 (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Please please please be critical. It's not that I want a free lesson as I do get plenty of training, so cut the cr@p and niceness and just get to the critique please. 

Click to expand...

Ok, wish I was brave enough to jump like I did when I was younger, so no cc there from me!  Well done

Dressage, nice test, I would never want to do dressage on grass, although you probably had studs in? 
Well done


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Agree with Caledonia RE Jup trying to take charge a bit, also when you came across the diagonal for the first lot of medium trot steps, the corner between A and F looks like it could have been set up a little better.
		
Click to expand...

Good point, b_b_h, I think I may have been so focused on getting him round the short side with his eyes off the monster between F and A that I forgot what was coming.


----------



## kirstyhen (26 October 2011)

On my phone so can't quote, but...

'I was hoping we could get some joy back into the CR by exposing myself...' 

Best line in the CR ever!  

I don't CC on here and not going to start now, but Jup and Mally are sooooo alike in more than just looks! I really must get you to shout at me at some point if you have a spare moment!


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

dressagecrazy said:



			I can only comment on the dressage as im to much of an old wuss now to jump. However i did used to event in my youth & enjoyed it, age & fear got the better of me after a nasty fall. I dont think it's fair to comment though on something i dont do, so i wont & wouldnt.

I thought the dressage was good, nice rythm & balance. Possibly a little wobbly to the contact at times, but tbh thats to be expected when doing dressage in an open field with horses zooming around everywhere & the thought of XC in a horses head.

The only other thing was me personally i would of tried to balance & bring him back slightly more in the corners before the medium trot's. But they certainly wernt bad at all. I hope ive been constuctive & passed the challenge of making a tit out of myself lol.

Lovely horse & lovely riding, but you already know that. Hope your well.

Click to expand...

Thank you, dc, he is a lovely horse but I need to up my game as my riding is barely marking time, never mind moving forward! 

I seem to have lost my medium trots along the way as he used to do them better, or perhaps they felt better but weren't really through and were just light in front and flicky-toed - must go and look at some earlier vids to find out. I think I was trying to gain marks for his trotwork as I knew I'd lose lots for his walk and/or any cheeky moments, but all it did was make it look a bit frantic.


----------



## PooJay (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			That's very sad, PooJay, I was hoping we could get some joy back into CR by exposing myself but maybe it's too late to rescue it from livery-yard-dom. A sad state of affairs if that is the case. 

Pretty ponies also need to make some effort towards earning their keep. 

Click to expand...

 they do? try telling that to my big round (very round) brown beast who most definitely thinks otherwise atm! 

I would comment if i was qualified to comment, but i'm not. I did my very first (and only) practice ode this year....all 1ft 6 of it and came 4th. I am proud of it as there was more than 10 in the class and it was our first "event" together .....however, proud as i am i don't feel it appropriate to comment on eventers who do as you do, jump higher than 2ft6, manage to persuade their pretty ponies that water is safe, fun and no monsters live in there and actually get to these events.....

I can't give cc - all i know about eventing is that it's WELL scary and you lot are WELL brave


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			On my phone so can't quote, but...

'I was hoping we could get some joy back into the CR by exposing myself...' 

Best line in the CR ever!  

I don't CC on here and not going to start now, but Jup and Mally are sooooo alike in more than just looks! I really must get you to shout at me at some point if you have a spare moment!
		
Click to expand...

 You knew what I meant, baring my soul not baring my butt, and whilst I'm definitely up for a bit of cyber butt-kicking everyone seems to be being terribly polite. Am I really that scary?  Ah, you don't know, do you, as you've never met me? Feel free to bring Mally over to meet her twin.


----------



## Vetwrap (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			That's very sad, PooJay, I was hoping we could get some joy back into CR by exposing myself but maybe it's too late to rescue it from livery-yard-dom. A sad state of affairs if that is the case. 

Click to expand...

Can't see the vids at work and as I am not anywhere near knowledgeable enough to give CC, I probably won't... but threads like this are really useful to those of us who ARE trying to learn what to look for and work on.  I know already that my youngster is very one sided, something that I will have to work on with him.  Then, maybe, if I am brave enough, next year, I might put up something myself for some CC on.

We'll see....

CC is very important and can be very educational for anyone who views it in that light.


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			everyone seems to be being terribly polite. Am I really that scary? 

Click to expand...

I wasn't and yes


----------



## kirstykate (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



 You knew what I meant, baring my soul not baring my butt, and whilst I'm definitely up for a bit of cyber butt-kicking everyone seems to be being terribly polite. Am I really that scary?  Ah, you don't know, do you, as you've never met me? Feel free to bring Mally over to meet her twin. 

Click to expand...

Maybe they will come out when its dark


----------



## SpottedCat (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



 You knew what I meant, baring my soul not baring my butt, and whilst I'm definitely up for a bit of cyber butt-kicking everyone seems to be being terribly polite. Am I really that scary?  Ah, you don't know, do you, as you've never met me? Feel free to bring Mally over to meet her twin. 

Click to expand...

See point one of my post  What you needed to do was put something up and _not_ ask for CC. Then you'd have got it in spades


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Horsemad12 said:



			OK as you asked for it!!!

These comments are ONLY based on my opinion and experience and reflect my own issues as after all that is what is top of my awareness!

Dressage - I am NOT a dressage Diva so not qualified to comment.  Was a nice test and I would have been happy with that, if any cc, he looks a little "contained" at times but then based on the previous comments perhaps he has to be.  

Showjumping - A couple of times (1 to 2 I think) and to the one you had down I feel you lacked a bit of power on the corner and then had to make it up or hold once you were on your line.  But other than that a nice round.

XC - I thought you were nice and positive to the double on the turn, water was good and yes you were deep but you gave him the time to get his legs up and work it out - The rest were harder to tell.  It looks like you were having fun and he looked confident.

All in all I would think it was a good day out at novice on a 6 year old and your result (I have been and looked!)  reflected that!  I only hope I can do half as well on my 6year old next year.

Runs and hides for cover and PLEASE disagree with me this is only my personal opinion and would not have been given if not asked for and if most other posters were not "playing"
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, hm12, all relevant and valid points:

Dressage - you're right, containment is essential as I haven't got him soft enough to be able to move him sideways when he's about to duck and dive about. The judge seemed to like it so I did a good job of pretending it was all fine and dandy but I know I need to make massive improvements before next season. 

SJ - yep, I lose power at times, I may try him in the jointed version of the Happy Mouth pelham as he can feel a bit solid in the straight bar, and he does rather use his neck as a weapon.  Again, this should improve with his flatwork improving....says she, optimistically. 

XC - I was in limbo with my riding somewhere between daring him and looking after him, easily done, I think, when you've had them since they were babies and forget to move on from the previous level of competence.

Hey, I asked for cc so have no problem with you giving it.  I repeat: I'm robust enough currently to want/need/take it and grateful to all the HHOers who have given measured and thoughtful responses.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Polotash said:



			I've only watched the dressage...very nice test for a 6 year old, and of course you are a very nice and well balanced rider.

2 small points for you to consider:

With the medium trot I'd have wrapped him round my inside leg a bit more as you turned onto the diagonal, so that once straight you had the power there ready to push him on.. i.e. you make the most of having him step under on the turn. Atm it looks like you turned, got him straight, and then said "go" as three separate things... hope you can see what I'm getting at here - it's not easy to explain in words!

As other people have said he could be a bit more balanced and through in the canter, but for a 6 year old on grass and in a competition environment it's pretty good ;0)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Polotash, I know what you mean and I think part of what you see is my obsession with straightness, possibly after years of lanky, rubbery horses, whereas with this one my major problem is lateral softness and suppleness. It's a very good example of where his way of going is what needs the work, not the movements and tricks.


----------



## claire_p2001 (26 October 2011)

I am only going to mention the SJ and say what I see 

I thought it was a lovely smooth round and much improved from previous videos when i watched it i felt confident you were going to clear the fences.  Previously it sometimes looked a bit 'hairy' you have def got him under control more and he is not firing so much at the fences.  The only time the rhythm was lost was on the way to the oxer which you had down as you already said the canter got too slow and you ended up too deep.  I think this may have started at the previous fence it looks to me like you didn't regain control soon enough after that fence.  If you watch it back you only begin to regain the canter and ask for the flying change when you are almost at the corner then when you turn you lose the shoulder and then the canter.  I would have probably done the same thing as you waited for the short one   In hindsight you should have moved up round the corner and taken one less but what is to say he wouldn't have been careless on that stride as well?  I'm am currently being told over and over to move the canter up round the corner and then wait for the fence when i am straight on the bigger canter.  So to sum up try to regain the canter sooner after the fence   Easier said than done.

Thanks for posting again we miss your updates.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Caledonia said:



			It's hard to say why he does that from the video, so I won't try. I'd watch him in the arena to see how he reacts to certain exercises, find what he struggles with and the answer would be there. 

What I will say is with the horses I've experienced that do it, although they moved beautifully, it was a conformation issue at root. So suppleness and engagement are paramount to create the uphill movement, but harder to achieve. What I found was that I could get some hairy marks if they were green, but once these horses were more established, the marks were very good because the horses were secure and correct, and I wasn't relying on natural shape and movement to gain marks. 
Does that make any sense?? I know what I mean...... 

If you were riding less well, and a less experienced rider who was having some similar issues, I'd also suggest a check in the mouth, as problems there are  guaranteed to make punchy horses try and run through the bridle. 

And I'll bypass on the CB vote, thanks 

Click to expand...

Not a CB fan, eh, Caledonia? 

I do know what you mean, exactly, as having ridden my HumungaHorse - if you remember him - this last week it has demonstrated the difference between the two types that you describe above. Is it wrong to say that I love love love riding HH because of his natural elasticity and softness, to the point that I was thinking of wrestling him back from my OH after hunting to do some in the summer? 

I'm fairly sure he has no mouth issues, other than a tiny bit on the left bar (not surprisingly) that I treat with Anusol when it gets pink, but will double check his teeth.


----------



## Saratoga (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			I'm fairly sure he has no mouth issues, other than a tiny bit on the left bar (not surprisingly) that I treat with Anusol when it gets pink, but will double check his teeth.
		
Click to expand...

Not heard of Anusol before?


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 October 2011)

Saratoga said:



			Not heard of Anusol before?
		
Click to expand...

Bum cream


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Hornby said:



			Not sure If I am "allowed" to join the thread as I have no CC  , just wanted to say I have really missed your reports so please do keep us informed of your exploits! 

Click to expand...

Awww, thanks, Hornby, I may well do a little update as there have been lots of things going on, good and bad.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Caledonia said:



			The odd thing about the jumping left is that as far as I can see on the vid he is straight over the fence. He seems to arrive at the fence on the lhs from a couple of strides out.  But - he didn't do it XC on the straight fence going away from the camera. 

Does he favour one lead more strongly than the other? 

Or is it a security thing, the way some horses hug a wall, he's hugging the wing? (That last comment could be utter moronic nonsense, btw, it was a fleeting thought than ran through my head! )

Not saying this will help yours, but I had a huge Westphalian horse like this - he was really difficult to wagon. I had to warm up with loads of canter half pass before I could jump him (People thought I was being flash at SJ, but I wasn't!), and I did tons of walk canter and canter squares work to keep him sitting and rideable.
		
Click to expand...

I know I'm weaker on my left-hand side, and have therefore made it his lesser rein no doubt. I haven't noticed him favouring one lead when we're jumping but then he's v nifty at changes so will do them as and when. I like the idea of canter squares to keep him sitting, I have done these before but more thinking about bringing the shoulder around on the way to a fence, not so much to make him sit. All useful stuff, so thanks for that.

Ps. If you met this horse you would not think of him being insecure ever, I think the left shoulder coming out is more a tension problem, made worse by his spookyness. I seem to remember us taking the whole of the last fence down with my left foot earlier this season, how embarrassing, and that was one of the most spazzy, spooky rounds he's ever done.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

dominobrown said:



			Nail/ Hit/ Head  

More improtantly Baydale, where did you get your riding boots from??? 

Click to expand...

 

What, these old things? *points at feet*  Our local farm supplies shop ordered them for me from Brogini but they are De Niro - beeyootiful and so soft.


----------



## horseywelsh (26 October 2011)

Not watched the vids as short of time today so no CC from me BUT reason for posting is I too have missed your reports, especially your SJ lesson with LD reports ... used to find these very inetersteing and picked up some useful tips/exercises.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			LOL - I meant my response was a joke, not your thread!

ETA: After my exploits last weekend, I'm not CCing anyone!
		
Click to expand...

Dur, I am so stoopid. 

You did bl00dy well last weekend, even if you now know you need a bigger bit.


----------



## Saratoga (26 October 2011)

JunoXV said:



			Bum cream
		
Click to expand...

What's it used for? (other than sore bums obviously......)


----------



## Caledonia (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			I seem to remember us taking the whole of the last fence down with my left foot earlier this season, how embarrassing, and that was one of the most spazzy, spooky rounds he's ever done. 

Click to expand...

I did that too, in the SJ arena at Houghall while the prizegiving for another class was going on about 10 yards away. It was a multi-poled beast of an oxer out of a double I'd muppet-fashion dropped my reins at going in. I feel your pain!


----------



## alwaysbroke (26 October 2011)

Having tried to film D_K going xc this year sympathies to your OH, its not an easy job holding a small camera

No CC on about your riding from me, you do a far better job than I would ever hope to achieve, but I do think you can be a little hard on yourself, you haven't had the easiest of years and you are still out there 'doing it', that in its self is a huge achievement

Must say I have missed your reports as well.

Ah and Spotted Cat 'spot on' with your post


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

martlin said:



			Crikey, I'm feeling brave at the moment I think  or maybe I'm ill... I'll stick my neck out, cos after watching the videos and the Keysoe SJ round I've noticed something that you probably are aware of, but if not, it might be worth investigating/working on.
That's the disclaimer over 
1. Dressage - I wouldn't have a clue 
2. XC - see point 1, but as you are here to post and I assume the horse still has all its legs, you must be doing something right, no?
3. SJ - IMO, he needs to be more through and go a bit more forward, it's just lacking flow a bit. He also consistently jumps to the left, a lot. I also noticed in your dressage test that your first counter canter was a bit, ahem, agricultural  As in, you had to work VERY hard to keep him balanced and going. I think the 2 things are connected. 

I am certainly not going to advise anything, I'm sure you have trainers for that.
		
Click to expand...

Why brave? Everyone seems to find it scary when they're asked to cc me, perhaps that's an interesting reflection on how some posters are perceived by others on the forum more than anything. I get this reaction because people have been well brought up to be polite towards their elders.   

Back to the point:

1. Dressage is flatwork, and I'm sure you know something about that. 

2. XC - yep, he had all his legs and no splinters in them when we finished. He got extra polos for having made new marks on his stud guard. 

3. SJ - agree about the flow, absolutely, more forward will make it easier but what I find is if I send him forward when he's tight and spooky he just gets more tight and spooky and he'll have fences that way. Spot on about the counter canter being agricultural as you only have to twitch and he'll change, and obviously changes are way easier than counter canter. So yes, they're inter-linked and it's all about the flatwork.  More about my Message from God in that regard later...


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

ester said:



			absolutely, doing it badly just means he needs more practice    

I would like to add that I have missed your reports of the bay bunch over this summer too .
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell him that but I imagine his response will be something and "off"! 

Thank you, I've just been a bit wrapped up in other stuff and didn't want to do a pitiful poor me post when I was feeling down about things - that's really not my style.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Horsemad12 said:



			A little off thread but, your words "casual attitude" got my attention.  

My mare is very casual over a fence once it has been jumped once or twice, jumps but taps them.  She is only 5 and we have stuck them up to 1.10m a few times to make her pay attention which works but I don't want to jump big all the while - any tips??
		
Click to expand...

Angles, short turns back to fences, anything to make her think quicker. I like to do a zig zag of fences down the centre line so I can do a few in quick succession.


----------



## KatB (26 October 2011)

Ok, not CC as such, more observations  

I haven't had time to look at the XC or dressage vids properly, although my overall view was nothing much to "observe" anyway  Will have a proper sit down at some stage to have a look at the dressage, but know you are MORE than capable of self analysing it anyway!

In the Sjing, he looks a lot more secure in the rhythm than I've seen before, and it looks great. I do think you could be a bit braver in riding him forward the last couple of strides, instead of sitting and holding. The further around he gets, the more inverted he gets in his jump, which I think is due to him getting on his head a bit, and so having to make more effort to get his legs out the way. This shows because the first 3 fences he looks really fab, and the latter half he looks a bit more green 6yr old  

I would want to try sitting him up and flexing him through the neck on the corners a bit to re-engage and rebalance, to hopefully get the strides softer, and allow him to flow forward a bit to the fence, and to let him take responsibilty of jumping the fence in a balanced way. Madam is similar, and I have really had to learn to be disciplined in making sure we get softness and control around the corner, so I can contain the good canter I've recreated all the way to the fence without changing anything much, but keeping her taking me forward between hand and leg. Almost moving her away from my leg in a leg yieldy way around the corner helps keep her soft, and making sure I ride a definite turn but keep riding forwards without going fast!. In regards to the jump itself, pulling the ground rail out on an upright can make them rounder over the fence too. 

Anyway, this is all like teaching a granny to suck eggs  hope you are well at the moment. x


----------



## VRIN (26 October 2011)

Not CC but you remarked about your horse being a bit 'casual' over the smaller jumps...

Have you seen the Clayton Fredericks series on the Horse and Country channel - specifically the one about warming a horse up for the SJ phase? 

Well worth a look if you haven't but he has two horses one a bit laid back (maybe 'casual') the other quite sharp.

Anyway when he warms his 'laid back' chap up, he brings him in quite slow and gets deep so that the horse has to 'pick his feet up' and make a bit of an effort... haven't really explained it well but seriously take a look if you haven't already...

Tried his ideas with my laid back - in fact almost horizontal - horse at weekend and it certainly seemed to help.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Firstly - I'd just like to say I'm glad to hear you are still out and about doing stuff. I was worried the silence meant that the horses/chemo/other had finally beaten you!  Good to know your still alive and kicking 

OK CC ...errrrm... he appears to jump/bulge left in the SJing, seems most noticable down the triple and the one he had down.

DR - after the tests I pencilled for at the weekend - is bloody brilliant! Sorry you wanted CC erm swished his tail too much?

XC - he doesn't seem to be bulging left when he jumps XC except coming into the water where, as mentioned, he seems a little hesitant but comes out confidently.  is the vids are in course order you can see that once he gets over his initial enthusiaum he settles down and listens to you far more and the patnership looks really good!
Oh bugger criticism criticism mmm in keeping with the spirit of the forum at the moment lets see he looks tense, unhappy, and  is being pushed to fast 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Felicity. See above for the bulging shoulder issue, it's the major thing I have to work on with him. He's swishing his tail because he's lazy but do you remember how HH used to swish his when he was having fun, so no family similarity there it seems. 

I didn't post the vid where he took a stride out at the fence two before the water.  Bless him, he loves his cross country.


----------



## SpottedCat (26 October 2011)

Dunno if I'm seeing things because the quality of the vids isn't perfect, but in the dressage, especially in the counter canter, you look as though you perhaps collapse right slightly through your hip? If you do, which would tie in with a weaker left leg that I think you mentioned, then if you're inclined to do it jumping too, it might explain why he bulges out through the left shoulder SJing and loses the straightness on the last couple of strides? A good exercise I got taught for this was to take away the opposite stirrup from the side you collapse on.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Angua2 said:



			Well I'm not qualified to give constructive critism sooooooo.........

Mine are......

wobbly camera.... cameraman needs more practise  or a tripod
is it me, but do the dressage arenas look the wrong shape
it has been too long since your last report (and yes I know you have a good excuse)

Ok.... that is all I can think of...... still enjoyed the video's though as usual

Click to expand...

Anybody who thinks they can see something should say so if it's been requested, although it could be more along the lines of "do you think perhaps you were riding like an ar$e at that point?" rather than "you rode like an ar$e, what on earth did you think you were doing?" as that may cause offence. 

Cameraman will be humoured for having been so good to do studs, camerawork AND walk the horse off. 

Dressage arenas need to be longer and wider, I think, with curved corners  and a chute to channel you onto the centre line correctly. 

Glad you enjoyed the vids.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

PooJay said:



 they do? try telling that to my big round (very round) brown beast who most definitely thinks otherwise atm! 

I would comment if i was qualified to comment, but i'm not. I did my very first (and only) practice ode this year....all 1ft 6 of it and came 4th. I am proud of it as there was more than 10 in the class and it was our first "event" together .....however, proud as i am i don't feel it appropriate to comment on eventers who do as you do, jump higher than 2ft6, manage to persuade their pretty ponies that water is safe, fun and no monsters live in there and actually get to these events.....

I can't give cc - all i know about eventing is that it's WELL scary and you lot are WELL brave 

Click to expand...

If you've got a big, round, brown horse then you can't be all bad, PooJay.  

Anyway, we all have to start somewhere so keep on keepin' on and before you know it you'll be out BEing with the rest of us.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			Alright alright, but I'm going out now, will do later! Actually I don't even need to look at the videos, Jupiter would definitely go better with me, you need to send him post-haste!
		
Click to expand...

I have no doubt he would, hence why I want cc.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Amaranta said:



			Only going to comment on the dressage as these days I like all 4 feet on the ground!

I thought the test was nicely ridden and the horse looked happy and calm throughout. Trot seems to be the strongest pace but the medium could have been better prepared as I am sure there is a really nice one in there, if you can put in a couple of strides of sneaky shoulder in/fore in the corner before the diagnonal, this often helps, do try and be sneaky about it though!  Walk seems to be his weakest pace it lacks purpose in the medium and he needs to stretch more and be more consistant in the free.  Watch his quarters in canter as they seem to curl to the inside (could have been the angle of the video though).  Very nice halt and rein back though!

Oh and you need more bling to be taken seriously

Click to expand...

More bling?  I was embarrassed enough to have to lay a dead sheep on his noseband to showjump. 

I am normally quite sneaky in a test but I think I got stuck on "forward" and "straight" and forgot to use a bit of bending in the middle to my advantage. I'm not sure about the quarters curling to the inside, I'll go and have another look at that, thanks.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

lui23456 said:



			Ive missed your reports too and Im really not qualified to give CC at all!! 

Love the dressage (I wish my tests looked like that) especially loving your hands Im trying to master that at the moment! 

As others have pointed out he jumps to the left, and I can see why he knocked that fence he just lost the canter a little but a great rhythm! 

X-C looks fab very confident!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, lui23456, I've been trying hard with my hands but need to improve them more as I have a bit of a wayward left elbow which blocks him, not a good thing on his bad side. 

I think a softer, more forward rhythm would be even better, and I'm sure I can get that over the winter.

We love our xc together, even if he does scare me sometimes by not paying any attention to the fence until about two strides out.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Rouletterose said:



			Lovely horse, in the dressage he's not really tracking up in trot but what he does have is a fabulous rythm in fact I would say excellent rythm.

In the first canter back to the track he was very unbalanced and all your weight went to the left as you tried to help him, as someone else said this probably reflects jumping to the left, is he as much as he should be off your left leg?

Lots of leg yeilding etc on the right rein to push him and make him listen to your left leg aids and take the right rein.

lovely horse and you are obviously a very good competent rider.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Rouletterose, I was hoping you would add to this thread.

You're right that he's not off my left leg enough and he does seem to shift me onto the wrong seatbone in a millisecond, not helped by him being very round! Interestingly, or to me anyway, I had been leg yielding but had had him too straight and a bit "rammed" together whereas the trainer I had a lesson with the other day had me really softening the outside hand when I flexed him left to make him balance himself, rather than meeting my outside hand and having it support him. I'm not sure I've explained that very well. 

Thank you for your last comment but as I said earlier, I'm not happy with my riding and feel like I've been running to stand still. Hopefully I'll get back on track soon as I'm frustrated as hell!


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

claire_p2001 said:



			I am only going to mention the SJ and say what I see 

I thought it was a lovely smooth round and much improved from previous videos when i watched it i felt confident you were going to clear the fences.  Previously it sometimes looked a bit 'hairy' you have def got him under control more and he is not firing so much at the fences.  The only time the rhythm was lost was on the way to the oxer which you had down as you already said the canter got too slow and you ended up too deep.  I think this may have started at the previous fence it looks to me like you didn't regain control soon enough after that fence.  If you watch it back you only begin to regain the canter and ask for the flying change when you are almost at the corner then when you turn you lose the shoulder and then the canter.  I would have probably done the same thing as you waited for the short one   In hindsight you should have moved up round the corner and taken one less but what is to say he wouldn't have been careless on that stride as well?  I'm am currently being told over and over to move the canter up round the corner and then wait for the fence when i am straight on the bigger canter.  So to sum up try to regain the canter sooner after the fence   Easier said than done.

Thanks for posting again we miss your updates.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much, claire_p2001, your showjumping perspective is much appreciated. 

I agree that I'm slow after a fence, much drilling is needed or maybe just a lesser fold over the fence, therefore less work to do to get back to where I was before take-off? I agree that I probably should have moved him round that corner but I'd already decided I was going to do the oxer to the double on six and not five as most people have, so maybe if I had and he'd left that up, I may well have struggled to get him back for the double and had a problem there.  Essentially, and to summarise, I'm slow, he's a bit of a tank, and those two things combined are making us have fences. Boo. However I shall take heart from the fact that you think it has improved from the last vids you saw, even though I know full well it's far from perfect.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

coreteam1 said:



			Ok, wish I was brave enough to jump like I did when I was younger, so no cc there from me!  Well done

Dressage, nice test, I would never want to do dressage on grass, although you probably had studs in? 
Well done 

Click to expand...

Thanks, coreteam1, I did have studs in but this is the horse who created "the left/right game" and I use decent sized ones so that if he does decide to play we at least have a chance of staying upright.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Vetwrap said:



			Can't see the vids at work and as I am not anywhere near knowledgeable enough to give CC, I probably won't... but threads like this are really useful to those of us who ARE trying to learn what to look for and work on.  I know already that my youngster is very one sided, something that I will have to work on with him.  Then, maybe, if I am brave enough, next year, I might put up something myself for some CC on.

We'll see....

CC is very important and can be very educational for anyone who views it in that light.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, Vetwrap, it's good to learn from others' mistakes and I think this is proving to be a very interesting and civilised thread. I'll look forward to seeing some of yours soon.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

horseywelsh said:



			Not watched the vids as short of time today so no CC from me BUT reason for posting is I too have missed your reports, especially your SJ lesson with LD reports ... used to find these very inetersteing and picked up some useful tips/exercises.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, horseywelsh, I appreciate that not everyone has time to ponder over stuff on here.  I'll maybe post some more LD lesson reports once I'm jumping again.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Saratoga said:



			What's it used for? (other than sore bums obviously......)
		
Click to expand...

It's a cream for piles and it has a very odd consistency which means it sticks to the skin really well and doesn't rub off like Vaseline or anything similar. It has a bit of anaesthetic in it too, I think.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

kirstykate said:



			Maybe they will come out when its dark

Click to expand...

It's dark now, so where are they?


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Caledonia said:



			I did that too, in the SJ arena at Houghall while the prizegiving for another class was going on about 10 yards away. It was a multi-poled beast of an oxer out of a double I'd muppet-fashion dropped my reins at going in. I feel your pain! 

Click to expand...

Oops.  Oh well, we live and learn.


----------



## WellyBaggins (26 October 2011)

Glad to see you back BD, I also enjoy your reports 

I am not really qualified to criticise, constructively or otherwise  but I thought you got the best out of Jup in each phase at his current level of training 

The ONLY way I could possibly add is if you were to send Jupiter to me for say, 6 months


----------



## FigJam (26 October 2011)

Sadly work blocks YT and so I can't marvel at Jooooop.   But since I am absolutely not able to offer more advice than "wrong diagonal", "boots on upside down" or "saddle back to front", all of which I am sure you are not guilty of, it's not going to affect any CC that I can give! 

I just wanted to say that I wish I could ride as "badly" as you do on a "bad" day on one of my good days!   You have been superwoman this last season and done far more than many of us mere mortals could have done (heck, I get a sniffle and would complain that it affects me riding a prelim DR test or jumping 90cm, never mind riding a cheeky boy or two round Nov BE!  ).

Once you get back on an even keel, get your strength back and can apply Kick Ass Kermit fully to the cheeky boys rather than other things, then your inner perfectionist will be more satisfied I'm sure. 

Keep on keepin' on and enjoy the journey!


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			Having tried to film D_K going xc this year sympathies to your OH, its not an easy job holding a small camera

No CC on about your riding from me, you do a far better job than I would ever hope to achieve, but I do think you can be a little hard on yourself, you haven't had the easiest of years and you are still out there 'doing it', that in its self is a huge achievement

Must say I have missed your reports as well.

Ah and Spotted Cat 'spot on' with your post

Click to expand...

Yeah yeah, whose side are you on?  In fact, there was some comedy vid when I tried to film SuperFran one day, so I should shut up!

Thanks for the kind words, but I'm still frustrated and upset about how things are....with my riding, I mean, not the other stuff.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

VRIN said:



			Not CC but you remarked about your horse being a bit 'casual' over the smaller jumps...

Have you seen the Clayton Fredericks series on the Horse and Country channel - specifically the one about warming a horse up for the SJ phase? 

Well worth a look if you haven't but he has two horses one a bit laid back (maybe 'casual') the other quite sharp.

Anyway when he warms his 'laid back' chap up, he brings him in quite slow and gets deep so that the horse has to 'pick his feet up' and make a bit of an effort... haven't really explained it well but seriously take a look if you haven't already...

Tried his ideas with my laid back - in fact almost horizontal - horse at weekend and it certainly seemed to help.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, VRIN, I haven't seen that one but will endeavour to seek it out and try it once I'm back jumping again.


----------



## Lolo (26 October 2011)

Can I give a top tip to the camera man, rather than offer CC? 

Instead of videoing and watching over the top of the camera watch the horse through the camera screen. Sounds really basic, but unless I actually focus on videoing the horse, rather than watching and videoing my attempts look like your OHs. Unfortunately, it's all for my little sister who has no qualms in telling me off, and she's terrifying!

Jupiter is lovely and manages to look as happy in himself as ever, but also a little more 'in his box' rather than doing whatever pleases! He's fab, and well done on your good results  I miss your reports!


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

emmyc said:



			Glad to see you back BD, I also enjoy your reports 

I am not really qualified to criticise, constructively or otherwise  but I thought you got the best out of Jup in each phase at his current level of training 

The ONLY way I could possibly add is if you were to send Jupiter to me for say, 6 months 

Click to expand...

Thank you, emmyc. I did what I could at that moment in time but it doesn't mean I can't improve on it, and I think a lot of what's required is training myself to do the right thing automatically, not the wrong thing, so it becomes second nature hopefully.

Don't tempt me with sending him to you, although I'd give it 2 weeks before you were begging me to take him back.


----------



## kirstyhen (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



 You knew what I meant, baring my soul not baring my butt, and whilst I'm definitely up for a bit of cyber butt-kicking everyone seems to be being terribly polite. Am I really that scary?  Ah, you don't know, do you, as you've never met me? Feel free to bring Mally over to meet her twin. 

Click to expand...

I asked for CC on Mally once and everyone was terribly nice, I took it to mean they thought my horse was awful but I was far too fragile to handle the truth 
You weren't terribly scary at Oasby, but then I felt I could outrun you if necessary without too much effort


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

FigJam said:



			Sadly work blocks YT and so I can't marvel at Jooooop.   But since I am absolutely not able to offer more advice than "wrong diagonal", "boots on upside down" or "saddle back to front", all of which I am sure you are not guilty of, it's not going to affect any CC that I can give! 

I just wanted to say that I wish I could ride as "badly" as you do on a "bad" day on one of my good days!   You have been superwoman this last season and done far more than many of us mere mortals could have done (heck, I get a sniffle and would complain that it affects me riding a prelim DR test or jumping 90cm, never mind riding a cheeky boy or two round Nov BE!  ).

Once you get back on an even keel, get your strength back and can apply Kick Ass Kermit fully to the cheeky boys rather than other things, then your inner perfectionist will be more satisfied I'm sure. 

Keep on keepin' on and enjoy the journey!  

Click to expand...

C'mon, FigJam, I know you're busy winning rosettes and stuff but you really should give me some cc if you get a chance to look at them....no pressure! 

I'd like to think my inner perfectionist will be 90% satisfied at some point but I think Kick Ass Kermit has some serious work to do to get back up to speed. As it's me who harps on about enjoying the journey is it wrong to say that some of this year has been bloomin harder work than ever before, but in a different way.  Ungrateful cow, aren't I, when I have so much I should be grateful for?  Self-absorbed whinge is over now.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Lolo said:



			Can I give a top tip to the camera man, rather than offer CC? 

Instead of videoing and watching over the top of the camera watch the horse through the camera screen. Sounds really basic, but unless I actually focus on videoing the horse, rather than watching and videoing my attempts look like your OHs. Unfortunately, it's all for my little sister who has no qualms in telling me off, and she's terrifying!

Jupiter is lovely and manages to look as happy in himself as ever, but also a little more 'in his box' rather than doing whatever pleases! He's fab, and well done on your good results  I miss your reports!
		
Click to expand...

I'll tell him that but tbh he's not really that interested in doing it any better for the afore-mentioned reason ie. he hates doing it. 

Thanks for your comment that he looks more in his box, I do think he improves ever year in that regard and so perhaps the fact that I haven't posted for a while has made it more obvious that he's able to contain himself?


----------



## mbequest (26 October 2011)

My thoughts on the SJ

All meant as positive so hopefully won't be misinterpreted &#57431;

You have a tendency to support him of the floor too much then not release enough in the air which results in you leaning on your hands and doing the chicken dance with your elbows in the air. As you are balancing on your hands you lose your lower leg base of support and then take a while too long to re balance yourself on landing. This is why I think you had the fence, took to long to rebalance yourself, then balance horse, then ask for change, the balance after the change for the turn at which point I think you had overshot slightly and all the re balancing cause a but of a backward canter and lack of implosion so you went for a backwards deep one to probably the biggest squarest oxer in the course....., 

My recommendations... Try to be a little less supportive off the floor, remember it's the horses job to jump, our job to try and get them there as balanced as we can and in a reasonable take off position. Allow him to operate under you. 

Try and keep your lower keg base of support and not lean on your hands in the air, this will mean you sit up and balance yourself quicker and are therefore quicker to balance the horse. 

I know you have said he is a bit stiff and a bit strong but when you get the last half stride before a fence, try to soften to him, give him the chance to throw a nice shape. 

As far as the horse goes - he jumps a little inverted which IMHO could be because of a little too much support if the floor. in training if he wants to make  a mistake let him. He looks like he has a conscious. He could also be a little softer and supple through the back particularly behind the saddle, but still young and weak. 

Hope this all makes sense. Apologies for any grammatical errors, typing on iPhone and autocorrect can be a bugger sometimes......


----------



## Lolo (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			I'll tell him that but tbh he's not really that interested in doing it any better for the afore-mentioned reason ie. he hates doing it. 

Thanks for your comment that he looks more in his box, I do think he improves ever year in that regard and so perhaps the fact that I haven't posted for a while has made it more obvious that he's able to contain himself?
		
Click to expand...

You need to find a 17yo girl who insists on every second of her time on a horse is videoed so she can rip her riding to shreds later on... He'll be videoing beautifully in about 3 days (I hate it with a vengeance, but it's more than my life's worth not to!!).

It must be a hard one to balance- he needs to be polite and aware that you know more than him about everything and rideable but also keep him feeling that "top of the world" feeling so he's confident in himself? It's like the ponies who do all the PC opens and PTs, only in extra-large, lol!


----------



## mbequest (26 October 2011)

Haha.... Implosion....... Stupid phone....

IMPULSION


----------



## only_me (26 October 2011)

Glad you are back and posting, and hope all is as well as can be with you 
No CC from me, except to say a great partnership in the making


----------



## siennamum (26 October 2011)

Anusol has Lidocaine in it, which is useful for all sorts of things, I've stuck it in the dogs ear and on my gums. It's just a bit embarassing to buy, and you probs want a new tube if you are going to put it in your mouth.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

Ok, so here is Juno's PM, in its entirety, that he agreed to let me post having thoughtfully checked and double-checked that I wanted to hear it first:

_Before I start I just want to say that I hope you know how highly I regard your riding. No way would I have invited you to ride Juno if i didn't. I've also watched quite a few BS rounds you've done and when with a pupil told them that you are the perfect example of what they should be striving for.
So its from this basis of knowing what you are capable of that I make this comment.

When I watched your round at Keysoe my first though was WTF has happened to your riding. Now dont get me wrong, for most it would have been a good round but for you it wasn't.
What struck me from that round and from the vid you posted is that Hank appears to be the sort that would rush if allowed to do so. In attempting to prevent this I feel you have started riding defensively and in so doing you are restricting the canter too much, almost to the point of shortening the last 3 strides. You are also leaning forward on the flat at times between fences. Again something I have never seen you do before. I would have expected you to ride more positively, pushing him to the contact whilst also allowing him the freedom to use himself. All the time maintain the integrity of your position.

Now I am probably talking complete *******s so please feel free to ignore me.
However if there is a grain of truth in what I think and you decide to copy this on to the forum I insist you copy the complete response including the first part.

Really hope I haven't spoken out of turn but you did ask.  _

Before I go into any of the finer detail, I think what hit me about this is that Juno has seen me a few times over the years and he could see a difference. I had a wake-up call when I watched some very old (2000) vid of me on William at Belton; admittedly that was an established horse in an Advanced, but also some of me on Tango in a Novice the same year. I was, frankly, shocked at how badly I'm riding now, by comparison. I talked this through with meardsall_millie and she v kindly said it's riding younger, less experienced horses, but I think it's more than that. 

I know the sport has moved on a lot in the last decade or so but I've realised I'm struggling to keep up. Having breast cancer and chemo was never going to improve my riding, admittedly,  but I seem to have lost core stability too. I wonder if I lost that when I fractured my pelvis and never quite got it back? I'm just thinking out loud now, but are there any medical folk who might like to have some input? Anyhoo, what I do know is that training is essential and I've prioritised that more now that I so obviously have a problem with my riding. I had my first dressage lesson last week for 2 years probably, and whilst she said there were just little things to work on I pointed out that there are a lot of little things!  Oh well, I like a challenge. 

Soooo, I'd like suggestions of things to do to help me get my core stability back please. My mental sharpness - never a thing of greatness before chemo - has also suffered, so handy hints on how to improve that would be good too. I promise I'll try anything, within reason, or I will when I've got the ok from my consultant tomorrow night that my fractured fibula is mending ok four weeks after I got trodden on.  

Thank you, JunoXV, for pointing out the big thing, my riding. All the Jupiter stuff is being worked on and will improve before next season. I'm sure you'll agree that at 1m it's easy to ride nice, smooth rounds where the fences stay up but at 1.10m you get found out.


----------



## SpottedCat (26 October 2011)

All the things I do are great for core stability and are also low impact on fractured and broken bits! It depends on whether you want things you can do at home or not, because if you want 'home' stuff then I'm not your girl, sorry 

Interesting about the core stuff as that would also explain the collapsing I saw....(but no-one else did so probably doesn't exist!)


----------



## mbequest (26 October 2011)

Baydale - the best thing for core stability I've found is working on the flat and over small fences without stirrups, or if possible on a nice quiet well rounded ponio, going bareback. You'll be amazed how quickly you core improves!!


----------



## Circe (26 October 2011)

Hi
Can't offer any cc on the riding... Far more experienced people than me have got that covered. 
But, have you tried either pilates or hydrotherapy for your core strength ? Are you able to see a physiotherapist who deals with sports injuries/ rehab?
Stating the obvious I know. 
As for mental alertness, those bloody sudoku puzzles, (that I can never do ) ?
Kx


----------



## siennamum (26 October 2011)

Sounds to me rather like self doubt more than anything. It can't help that you've been through the mill, and had to face your own mortality. I think confidence is the key to positive forward riding and you may not recognise that you are less confident, but as soon as it's apparent it can be a downward spiral.(From the horses mouth here - I literally forgot how to ride, couldn't canter into a small fence)
I may be even worse when you are a high achiever, which you are, and when you set the bar high, without it seems, slowing down for treatments etc.
It also doesn't help if you have a horse/horses which are keen to find you out, which Jupiter seems to be. He is a machine XC but a sharp boy on the flat and hardly a relaxing ride.


----------



## PapaFrita (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Ok, so here is Juno's PM, in its entirety, that he agreed to let me post having thoughtfully checked and double-checked that I wanted to hear it first:
		
Click to expand...

Juno's a bloke?? I had no idea there WERE men on the forum!  Except for Giles and MBEquest.


----------



## kirstyhen (26 October 2011)

I have pretty good core, however pilates killed me in muscles I didn't realise existed!  I wish I could find somewhere close to me to go to regularly, I think it would make a massive difference.


----------



## meardsall_millie (26 October 2011)

We could go and kick ass (and obviously take it all very seriously and not giggle at all) at a Pilates class?


----------



## SpottedCat (26 October 2011)

siennamum said:



			Sounds to me rather like self doubt more than anything. It can't help that you've been through the mill, and had to face your own mortality. I think confidence is the key to positive forward riding and you may not recognise that you are less confident, but as soon as it's apparent it can be a downward spiral.(From the horses mouth here - I literally forgot how to ride, couldn't canter into a small fence)
I may be even worse when you are a high achiever, which you are, and when you set the bar high, without it seems, slowing down for treatments etc.
It also doesn't help if you have a horse/horses which are keen to find you out, which Jupiter seems to be. He is a machine XC but a sharp boy on the flat and hardly a relaxing ride.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with this...and would add that from bitter experience you've done the right thing not posting on here...and I hope this thread helps and is not a set back.


----------



## only_me (26 October 2011)

I have pm'd you with some core stuff, hope its ok 

Second the pilates idea, but try and get into a good course - seems to be those that run 3 levels (Beginner, Intermediate and advanced) tend to be the better instructors


----------



## kit279 (26 October 2011)

I wonder, BD, if you have maybe had one too many crunching falls of late?  

When I first joined on here, I remember you whizzing round 2*s and about to go Advanced on Hector with Ross cleaning up the rosettes every which way you looked!  And I thought you, in yourself, were on a roll - a win is good for confidence, as is having a horse like Ross that pinged round the XC and a willing trying partner in the lovely Hector.  I imagine that must have been like the good old days on William where you were just on a roll.  And then I remember thinking that you've just had a totally rough couple of years, from Isleham onwards really - I bet you've broken more things in the last 2 years than you've broken in all the years before!  It must have been unbelievably hard to call time on Hector and Ross and go back to square one with two talented but not straightforward youngsters and I think you've probably learned to ride more defensively now than you've ever done before.  I'm not talking about your position which is inevitably immaculate from my perspective, more the attitude you approach your competing and riding.   That might need a little recognition since you are very 'super-woman' about dealing with adversity and maybe you haven't had enough time and space with everything going on to process how much bad luck you've had with horses in the last few years and how that's affecting you and your riding.

So I don't really have any answers.  I'd like to think that the best way for you to gain a sense of what your riding needs would be to have a lesson on a really top class schoolmaster, and I'm not talking about a old horse that could show you the ropes since in fact, you are highly experienced but just maybe need reminding of what it's like to not to have to have to improve the horse you're sat on. Perhaps, something that is competing at the level you want to compete, which would allow you 'me-time' where you can make errors in your riding or your stride-seeing and the horse will be experienced enough and genuine to say 'Ok, no problems' rather than 'Er, mum?'.  I think people underestimate the psychological effect of having a horse that is really really on side - it's the reason that jumping ponies for nervous children are so expensive.  Basically you as a rider, grow in confidence from having a confident horse which is not to say that Jup isn't confident - just that he's not push button (yet) and you're always working to squeeze the winning formula out of him.  That's what I think might be needed here - just for you to remember why you do it and what you enjoy about it and the sensation of it all coming together, rather than having to constantly strive to improve.

Just my thoughts and probably just an outsider's opinion, not related to your own daily reality but it never hurts to hear someone say that you deserve (more than anyone I know) a true superstar of a horse to make all your dreams come true, even if you only get to borrow said horse for a few hours to boost your riding self-esteem


----------



## kirstyhen (26 October 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			We could go and kick ass (and obviously take it all very seriously and not giggle at all) at a Pilates class? 

Click to expand...

I failed miserabley at not giggling, however I was surrounded by very serious types, that only made me giggle more


----------



## kerilli (26 October 2011)

gosh, right. was going to post earlier but then got busy, now have time and have read all that ^^^.
first the vids:
Dr - difficult to tell with the not-great-quality vid as i know they sometimes make the tempo look a bit weird, but i think the trotwork looked a tiny bit quick, and he looks as if he rather dives round the corners. the first canter trans looked like the first time he truly waited and listened. canter varying a bit as i'm sure you know, v nice when he lets you ride him. halt in front of judge v v good, rein back a little quick and not quite diag pairs. overall lots and lots to like, but he does look a bit tanky. maybe your half-halts need to go up a tiny notch, or if he won't cope with that you need to do more of them, really use the corners to set him up - which is something i have always really admired about your riding, it just looked as if that day you were keeping it a bit more forward/rhythmical and not quite as 'wait/listen too' as he might have needed?
SJ - big BIG improvement from the last vids i saw. the crookedness etc have already been mentioned. the only one you had down was when you carried on adding out of the corner after losing the canter a bit, but i could totally see why you were doing that... and tbh he could have tried harder. we always beat ourselves up but sometimes 'horse didn't jump high enough' is a good enough reason too.  
XC - bloody hell looked like a diff horse to the one i've seen before. i was so impressed that you came into the turning question that strongly (in a good way -  i'd have thought on him you'd need to slow down a lot more on approach to get the turn!) and he was so quick and obedient to turn on landing for such a big tank. he was clever at the water and i thought you did it just right. all really good, he's starting to look edumacated xc.   
re: not riding as well as previously... when you've been in the wars i think it really takes time to get back to your best. the body finds ways of compensating, protecting itself, curling in on itself a bit or whatever. a good physio should be able to help a lot, maybe?
i'm addicted to a Bruce Springsteen track at the moment, "Tougher Than The Rest" (posted a link on fb to it last night actually) and I can't help thinking of you when I hear the title.  You've done bloody brilliantly this year with your not-so-easy-bay-boys and let's hope the only way is up now for you and with them...


----------



## Bubbles (26 October 2011)

Baydale, I love you for doing this thread  
Nothing of any use to add, other than get a nintendo ds to help with improving mental sharpness, brain training really does work (well it did on me anyway, but I'm probably inferior to most in that regard! )


----------



## LizzieJ (26 October 2011)

It's a shame other CC threads aren't like this!  

I'm in no way able to comment but I would like to say that I too have missed your reports and replies to others!


----------



## meardsall_millie (26 October 2011)

Bubbles said:



			Baydale, I love you for doing this thread  
Nothing of any use to add, other than get a nintendo ds to help with improving mental sharpness, brain training really does work (well it did on me anyway, but I'm probably inferior to most in that regard! )
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say this too (about the Nintendo not about you being inferior Bubbles ), I know a number of people who have said it made a huge difference to them - use it or lose it eh?!


----------



## Bubbles (26 October 2011)

M_M, bun fight outside??!


----------



## meardsall_millie (26 October 2011)

Bubbles said:



			M_M, bun fight outside??!
		
Click to expand...

Oh blimey no, that would require energy and I need to save all of that because I have a lesson with Baydale on Saturday! 

You think she's tough on herself?  You ain't seen nothing....... 

(Giving it a bit more thought, could I eat the buns??! )


----------



## Chloe_GHE (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			When I watched your round at Keysoe my first though was WTF has happened to your riding. Now dont get me wrong, for most it would have been a good round but for you it wasn't.


Thank you, JunoXV, for pointing out the big thing, my riding. All the Jupiter stuff is being worked on and will improve before next season. I'm sure you'll agree that at 1m it's easy to ride nice, smooth rounds where the fences stay up but at 1.10m you get found out. 

Click to expand...

I haven't watched the vids but I thought maybe this CC might help...

So assuming you have pin pointed the main issue being that you believe your riding standard has slipped, why don't you find a really really highly schooled horse you could have the odd lesson on with a very good instructor?...

my instructor always says 'good courses make good horses, and good horses make good riders'

now I never really 'got' this phrase until I got Dustry and had something much more talented to compare to my averagely talented Soap. 

Maybe because you have had more novicey horses to bring on through the ranks of late it has had a bit of a negative impact on your skill?....

Possibly the odd lesson on a top level horse might help remind you of how well you can actually ride, and help you bring that back into the saddle with the others?...

constructive enough????....


----------



## Bubbles (26 October 2011)

LOL, I'd much rather eat the buns!!  good luck with the workout...


----------



## alwaysbroke (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Having breast cancer and chemo was never going to improve my riding, admittedly,  but I seem to have lost core stability too. I wonder if I lost that when I fractured my pelvis and never quite got it back? I'm just thinking out loud now, but are there any medical folk who might like to have some input?
		
Click to expand...

With a very basic medical knowledge, and how I can feel about my riding, having had a bad back, and also when I realised I had actually lost a bit of weight, I found that my riding felt as if it had gone to pot, couldn't do rising trot on one occasion, you may well be on to something here. I am convinced that as your body changes shape and muscles adjust and alter it has to have some sort of affect on balance and core stability. Just my musings, i could well be wrong though.


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 October 2011)

Phew


----------



## ester (26 October 2011)

go careful juno


----------



## VRIN (26 October 2011)

This post has been a BIG shock to my system ... shall need some 'time out' to readjust ... 

never realised Juno was male...


----------



## meardsall_millie (26 October 2011)

VRIN said:



			This post has been a BIG shock to my system ... shall need some 'time out' to readjust ... 

never realised Juno was male...
		
Click to expand...

Really??! 

But he's posted pictures - and talked about his wife


----------



## PaddyMonty (26 October 2011)

VRIN said:



			This post has been a BIG shock to my system ... shall need some 'time out' to readjust ... 

never realised Juno was male...
		
Click to expand...

That because I ride like a girl or at least I keep being told I dont ride like a man. I hope it was said as a compliment


----------



## martlin (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Why brave? Everyone seems to find it scary when they're asked to cc me, perhaps that's an interesting reflection on how some posters are perceived by others on the forum more than anything. I get this reaction because people have been well brought up to be polite towards their elders.   

Click to expand...

Not brave as braving CCing you in particular, more CCing at all 
My ego is way to fragile to take any CC on here, so I never post pics/videos, I'm a chicken really and worried that voicing an opinion on somebody else's riding, horse or whatever will bring the wrath and I will cry  
It's not easy to be a wuss, I'm telling you


----------



## Rouletterose (26 October 2011)

BAYDALE

I had not realised you had breast cancer and chemotherapy you sound as though you are very hard on yourself at times, I sincerely hope you give yourself a bl**dy great big HUG sometimes.


----------



## BeckyD (26 October 2011)

No CC from me, people above have already mentioned the few things that I spotted.  I just wanted to say that I would love to hear more reports - have missed them!

Can't believe you're riding already   Your leg!!  

Anyway, onwards and upwards but don't be too harsh on yourself - you've had a total shocker (through no fault of your own) of a couple of years by the sounds of things, and this year in particular, and it's amazing how much odd/unrelated things can affect us mentally and therefore physically.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

KatB said:



			Ok, not CC as such, more observations  

I haven't had time to look at the XC or dressage vids properly, although my overall view was nothing much to "observe" anyway  Will have a proper sit down at some stage to have a look at the dressage, but know you are MORE than capable of self analysing it anyway!

In the Sjing, he looks a lot more secure in the rhythm than I've seen before, and it looks great. I do think you could be a bit braver in riding him forward the last couple of strides, instead of sitting and holding. The further around he gets, the more inverted he gets in his jump, which I think is due to him getting on his head a bit, and so having to make more effort to get his legs out the way. This shows because the first 3 fences he looks really fab, and the latter half he looks a bit more green 6yr old  

I would want to try sitting him up and flexing him through the neck on the corners a bit to re-engage and rebalance, to hopefully get the strides softer, and allow him to flow forward a bit to the fence, and to let him take responsibilty of jumping the fence in a balanced way. Madam is similar, and I have really had to learn to be disciplined in making sure we get softness and control around the corner, so I can contain the good canter I've recreated all the way to the fence without changing anything much, but keeping her taking me forward between hand and leg. Almost moving her away from my leg in a leg yieldy way around the corner helps keep her soft, and making sure I ride a definite turn but keep riding forwards without going fast!. In regards to the jump itself, pulling the ground rail out on an upright can make them rounder over the fence too. 

Anyway, this is all like teaching a granny to suck eggs  hope you are well at the moment. x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, K. I think what you see as sitting and holding is just a lack of energy as if the rhythm is ok but the jump is not, surely that's got to be about the amount of contained power ie. impulsion, or "implosion" as mbquest's phone said.  I do think my mental slowness isn't helping one bit and I'm riding defensively and slowly to give myself time to take things in.   Roll on 25th April when I'm off the drugs!  All the issues between the fences are general problems that, as I've said earlier, some flatwork improvements will solve.


----------



## glamourpuss (26 October 2011)

You feel that your riding is suffering of late. To be even riding let alone bringing on youngsters & competing is a bloody amazing.
I'm sure I don't need to tell you this but the chemotherapy you are on has an effect on every part of your body. Chemotherapy weakens your immune system, weakens your muscles, effects your nervous system so reactions aren't as quick & there is mental fatigue. Seriously most people feeling like that would just be kind to themselves not beating themselves up for a perceived drop in riding performance 
The only CC you are going to get from me is that you need to be kind to yourself, you WILL get back to where you want to be but give your body a chance to beat this b*stard cancer first!


----------



## charlie76 (26 October 2011)

I think your dressage looked Fab! Really active!  The high lights for me though are your lovely boots!


----------



## kerilli (26 October 2011)

^^^^^ this too, what glamourpuss said.
seriously, i know you're Superwoman, so Normal Rules Do Not Apply, but i've heard of people having chemo describing it as being like "flu x 1000"... it absolutely wiped them out, they were fit for nothing apart from lying on the sofa and groaning, with the occasional vomiting session for entertainment.   
that you have soldiered on doing SO much is almost incredible - you really should give yourself a HUGE break for that.


----------



## icestationzebra (26 October 2011)

Mmmm, not watched the vids yet (will save them for work tomorrow ) but my quick conclusion is that at the moment you are a one legged junkie who enjoys wearing green and insists on wrestling big, fit, shiny brown ponies.  I might have something to add to that after watching the videos however......


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

mbequest said:



			My thoughts on the SJ

All meant as positive so hopefully won't be misinterpreted &#57431;

You have a tendency to support him of the floor too much then not release enough in the air which results in you leaning on your hands and doing the chicken dance with your elbows in the air. As you are balancing on your hands you lose your lower leg base of support and then take a while too long to re balance yourself on landing. This is why I think you had the fence, took to long to rebalance yourself, then balance horse, then ask for change, the balance after the change for the turn at which point I think you had overshot slightly and all the re balancing cause a but of a backward canter and lack of implosion so you went for a backwards deep one to probably the biggest squarest oxer in the course....., 

My recommendations... Try to be a little less supportive off the floor, remember it's the horses job to jump, our job to try and get them there as balanced as we can and in a reasonable take off position. Allow him to operate under you. 

Try and keep your lower keg base of support and not lean on your hands in the air, this will mean you sit up and balance yourself quicker and are therefore quicker to balance the horse. 

I know you have said he is a bit stiff and a bit strong but when you get the last half stride before a fence, try to soften to him, give him the chance to throw a nice shape. 

As far as the horse goes - he jumps a little inverted which IMHO could be because of a little too much support if the floor. in training if he wants to make  a mistake let him. He looks like he has a conscious. He could also be a little softer and supple through the back particularly behind the saddle, but still young and weak. 

Hope this all makes sense. Apologies for any grammatical errors, typing on iPhone and autocorrect can be a bugger sometimes......
		
Click to expand...

That's fab advice, mbequest, I shall work on all that, particularly softening more as he is pretty careful. I don't imagine you jump many horses that are bad showjumpers, do you? The reason I ask is that I've just been trawling through some old (post-pelvic and arm fracture and pre-cancer ) vids to see how long I've been going downhill.  It appears I was ok on Hector but riding HH did me no favours at all, and I've kept some of those bad habits in my training with my current horses. I shall slap myself hard and get back on track, and soon!


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Dunno if I'm seeing things because the quality of the vids isn't perfect, but in the dressage, especially in the counter canter, you look as though you perhaps collapse right slightly through your hip? If you do, which would tie in with a weaker left leg that I think you mentioned, then if you're inclined to do it jumping too, it might explain why he bulges out through the left shoulder SJing and loses the straightness on the last couple of strides? A good exercise I got taught for this was to take away the opposite stirrup from the side you collapse on.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, good, I shall look forward to trying that.  Expect to hear a large splat when Jup plays the left/right game and my cr@ppy core stability can't cope. Hopefully I'll land on my good leg. 

All joking apart, that may well be the only way I can jump as I'm struggling to bend my left leg at the moment. I'll report back how I get on but perhaps a sturdy neck strap would be advisable.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

only_me said:



			Glad you are back and posting, and hope all is as well as can be with you 
No CC from me, except to say a great partnership in the making 

Click to expand...

Thanks, only_me, I'm fairly well apart from the leg problem. 

I'd still swap Jup for your gorgeous boy but my OH says he'll kick me out if I take a coloured horse home.....how rude!


----------



## only_me (26 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Thanks, only_me, I'm fairly well apart from the leg problem. 

I'd still swap Jup for your gorgeous boy but my OH says he'll kick me out if I take a coloured horse home.....how rude! 

Click to expand...

Yes, but you wouldn't let a little leg break get in your way, now would you? 

Dad always said that Billy would look good pulling a traditional gypsy caravan - although I do believe it would then become the sports version


----------



## tiggs (26 October 2011)

glamourpuss said:



			You feel that your riding is suffering of late. To be even riding let alone bringing on youngsters & competing is a bloody amazing.
I'm sure I don't need to tell you this but the chemotherapy you are on has an effect on every part of your body. Chemotherapy weakens your immune system, weakens your muscles, effects your nervous system so reactions aren't as quick & there is mental fatigue. Seriously most people feeling like that would just be kind to themselves not beating themselves up for a perceived drop in riding performance 
The only CC you are going to get from me is that you need to be kind to yourself, you WILL get back to where you want to be but give your body a chance to beat this b*stard cancer first!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with Glamourpuss, please take care of yourself and give yourself time to get your strength back. I am not qualified to give cc but even to my untrained eye, I can see a big improvement from earlier in the season. Hope you come out all guns blazing next season.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

siennamum said:



			Anusol has Lidocaine in it, which is useful for all sorts of things, I've stuck it in the dogs ear and on my gums. It's just a bit embarassing to buy, and you probs want a new tube if you are going to put it in your mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, siennamum, but that last bit did make me laugh, especially as Juno called it "bum cream", and it's not going anywhere near *my* mouth. I order it with my weekly Tesco home delivery so all embarrassment spared, other than Jup's at having bum cream put on the corner of his mouth.


----------



## Baydale (26 October 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I asked for CC on Mally once and everyone was terribly nice, I took it to mean they thought my horse was awful but I was far too fragile to handle the truth 
You weren't terribly scary at Oasby, but then I felt I could outrun you if necessary without too much effort 

Click to expand...

Awww, you read too much into it, or were you just shocked at people in CR being nice?  I'm not at all scary, or not now I've got my hair back I'm not.  Outrunning someone on crutches is nothing to brag about btw.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			All the things I do are great for core stability and are also low impact on fractured and broken bits! It depends on whether you want things you can do at home or not, because if you want 'home' stuff then I'm not your girl, sorry 

Interesting about the core stuff as that would also explain the collapsing I saw....(but no-one else did so probably doesn't exist!)
		
Click to expand...

Which things are those, SC, as if you think I'd dare to take up rollerblading with my track record you'd be wrong. 

I do collapse, definitely, actually it's more like capsizing. I think everyone else was just more focused on other stuff, that's why no-one particularly mentioned it; either that or they were just being polite.


----------



## LEC (27 October 2011)

Is it not your bedtime yet? Goodness this introspection has made your brain very active at such a late time.


----------



## mbequest (27 October 2011)

Baydale - you'd be surprised how many useless uncareful creatures I've ridden over the years, at the
end of the day either they'll try to be careful or they won't. Your big fella looks a trier. People would be amazed how some horses will react to even the littlest of a pull off the floor. And honestly when little habits creep in they can be very difficult to change, especially if you don't have any eyes on the floor that are prepared to step up and tell you what they see. 

I wanna say though, I've never met you but they way you have handled and accepted the advice on here, which has been pretty blunt, is exemplary and just shows why people have so much respect for you. Obviously you personal situation has been very very difficult but I think now you have had these little reminders on what to try and work on, being the professional you are, I bet by the end of winter you're back to your old self. And hopefully back with lots of  reports again because I for one thoroughly enjoys reading the about the adventures of flying green brigade.......&#58673;&#58673;&#58673;

A small kick up the bum......Chin up.... Big hugs..... And kick on!!


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

mbequest said:



			Baydale - the best thing for core stability I've found is working on the flat and over small fences without stirrups, or if possible on a nice quiet well rounded ponio, going bareback. You'll be amazed how quickly you core improves!!
		
Click to expand...

Bareback? Are you mad?  I'll have a little go without stirrups and see what that feels like first - "painful" is the word that springs to mind.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

Circe said:



			Hi
Can't offer any cc on the riding... Far more experienced people than me have got that covered. 
But, have you tried either pilates or hydrotherapy for your core strength ? Are you able to see a physiotherapist who deals with sports injuries/ rehab?
Stating the obvious I know. 
As for mental alertness, those bloody sudoku puzzles, (that I can never do ) ?
Kx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Circe, I was thinking pilates might be a good option, or yoga. I know a physio who rides as she helped me when I'd fractured myself, maybe I'll give her a call. I've never even tried sudoku, but I think maybe I need something that combines mental and physical alertness, like someone throwing a ball at me. I know, I'll start playing squash again.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

siennamum said:



			Sounds to me rather like self doubt more than anything. It can't help that you've been through the mill, and had to face your own mortality. I think confidence is the key to positive forward riding and you may not recognise that you are less confident, but as soon as it's apparent it can be a downward spiral.(From the horses mouth here - I literally forgot how to ride, couldn't canter into a small fence)
I may be even worse when you are a high achiever, which you are, and when you set the bar high, without it seems, slowing down for treatments etc.
It also doesn't help if you have a horse/horses which are keen to find you out, which Jupiter seems to be. He is a machine XC but a sharp boy on the flat and hardly a relaxing ride.
		
Click to expand...

I always have self-doubt but maybe the cancer has let it have more house room than it would have got ordinarily. I remember having a conversation with my chemo nurse saying I found the mental kicking worse than the physical kicking. The brain is a powerful tool and I need mine to work with me, not against me.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Juno's a bloke?? I had no idea there WERE men on the forum!  Except for Giles and MBEquest.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so. Do keep up, PF.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

LEC said:



			Is it not your bedtime yet? Goodness this introspection has made your brain very active at such a late time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not tired, and having just done my late night feeding and ****-shovelling I'm even more awake. I might have to go and tidy some more cupboards or make more flapjack...


----------



## Mince Pie (27 October 2011)

I can agree with the bits that were mentioned about always having green horses affecting your riding. I remember, bearing in mind all of my horses have either been babies or needed serious re-schooling, when an instructor first saw me riding a horse that actually knew what it was doing - she said that if it hadn't have been for the broad Scottish accent she wouldn't have known who I was.
Therefore I agree with the advice to hop on a 'schoolmaster' and work on YOU for a change, as the horse will know what it is doing so you won't have to focus on what it is doing so much.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

meardsall_millie said:



			We could go and kick ass (and obviously take it all very seriously and not giggle at all) at a Pilates class? 

Click to expand...

We could try, I'm not promising that I'll be able to keep a straight face. I think ISZ mentioned there being a class at Collingham village hall. I'll try and find out more.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I would agree with this...and would add that from bitter experience you've done the right thing not posting on here...and I hope this thread helps and is not a set back.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anything on this thread could have set me back; I wouldn't have started it if I didn't think I could deal with it - masochism isn't my thing!  Aside from all the handy hints, helpful messages and supportive comments it has also reminded me that there are a lot of nice people out there in HHO Land, so that's got to be a good thing, surely?


----------



## scheherazade (27 October 2011)

I'm not really qualified to give any CC as we only just got round our second ever ODE in the last couple of weeks, and that was at 80cm. I can understand the core stability thing (I had an emergency caesarean a few years ago) and found that it is also linked to your confidence levels (well it was to mine anyway) as sub counsciously you are very aware that you are not as strong / quick to respond / athletic as you used to be and so you end up riding more defensively to combat this fear. Me, my horse started stopping, badly, as a result. I have found a very good book, called In Pursuit of Excellence by Terry Orlick, which really helped me get back to where I am now (which is no-where near as good as you) but really helped me get back on track, mentally. I also I just wanted to say that your story, and the problems you have had to deal with, and the way you have taken life and all its cr@p on, is inspirational. Please keep posting, and please keep recovering. Hugs x


----------



## TarrSteps (27 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Cameraman will be humoured for having been so good to do studs, camerawork AND walk the horse off. 

Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I didn't make it past this bit! 

As we all know, I don't "do" CC (at least not until I get that paypal thing sorted and kirstyhen onside), but re the letting go/daring him to make a better shape discussion I'm happy to venture north and entertain myself building some biiiiig grids to get him, as we say in the New World, "cracking his back wide open".  I'll even throw in some weird science.  

And I didn't know mbequest is a boy.  Where have I been?  I did know about Juno, though, so do I get a point for that?


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			I failed miserabley at not giggling, however I was surrounded by very serious types, that only made me giggle more  

Click to expand...

A friend and I used to go to yoga and after all the contortions and giggling we would both doze off in the final wind-down/relaxation part.


----------



## doctordoolittle (27 October 2011)

I'm not really qualified to give CC as I haven't ridden regulalry for over a year since losing my soul mate and my computer is refusing to play with video today! However it sounds like you've had some very useful advice and interestiong discussion. Sounds like you've been througha lot so give yourself a big pat on the back as someone else said!!



SpottedCat said:



			I think you've misunderstood the rules of HHO. 

1. If you post a picture/video and ask for CC, you won't get much/any, but people will tell you how great you are. 

2. If you post pictures/vids and don't ask for CC, someone will feel compelled to give you some 'helpful' advice.

3. Once one person has made a 'constructive' comment, other will feel compelled to do the same, agreeing with the first person, even if they themselves couldn't ride a rocking horse. 

4. If you have a bit of a clue about riding, and perhaps have a good background at a high level (by which I'm talking Advanced eventing+, 1.40+ or PSG), you probably won't reveal your identity and therefore your comments, whilst accurate, will probably be completely dismissed by the majority since you haven't posted any pictures of yourself on a horse (mainly because you did these things back in the mists of time when the rest of us were not even a twinkle in the milkman's eye ).

5. Reports of competitions seem to be less prone to attracting 'helpful' comments than pictures of schooling sessions - no-one yet knows why this is. 

6. If there is a high profile, high level event on, rest assured the members of HHO can ride the horses better, make better decisions and generally do a much better job than the pros who are there themselves. The only reason they are riding the sofa not the horse is to give WFP, Edward Gal and William Funnell a chance, it's only fair. They will vocally tell the world exactly what each rider did wrong though, especially if it's Oli Townend, or a young rider on an older schoolmaster horse. 

7. If someone does make an observation which is not intended to be CC, but is a genuine query about a method/approach to training, the 'fans' of the OP will immediately assume it is based on a complete lack of knowledge about anything to do with horses, and is entirely to do with jealousy, and the OP is liable to become extremely defensive because the fans have twisted an innocuous comment and discovered nuances even an English teacher would struggle to find. These situations are easily diffused by the OP saying 'you could be right but my trainer and I are keeping an eye on it', but this rarely happens. 

8. The truly bad, mad and dangerous vids/pics rarely get anything constructive because the only people who comment are those whose horses are the same, the rest of us are just too gobsmacked that the instructor they use is still making a living.

9. It has become obligatory to end any post with 'not aimed at anyone in particular' or words to that effect. This is the exact same principle used by people who want to say something really horrible and think that prefixing it with 'I don't mean to be rude but....' These people like to phone radio talk shows too, and can often be heard uttering the words 'I'm not racist but....'. They often sound completely rational to start with, but this facade is soon exposed. 

10. This is a joke, right? 

ETA: Please note the 'probably' in point 4, as I am aware there are a number of people who _have_ done those things and don't mind telling us who they are - but there are quite a few who keep their identity quiet!
		
Click to expand...

This has made me laugh  A LOT!! after a very long and crappy day at work!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (27 October 2011)

Your riding with a broken leg??  but then I did an endurance with one so I can't talk! 
I'm glad you have found a source of your 'problems', but I do think you need to cut yourself a little bit of slack and recognise that this year might be about cementing basics rather than fine tuning detail given everything else you having to cope with. Getting the two CBs as far as you have this year is a serious achievement as, by your desription, they are not exactly 'easy' horses.
Even Superman has had his limits and you have found your kryptonite. Come April (I think you said you chemo finishes then) if you don't start to improve we will stop being polite and open a 'can of whoop arse' on you. Deal? 

In the mean time some random ideas...
Core stability - sitting trot, hours of it! Balancing on one of those sports balls is also really good and can be done infront of the TV 

Mental sharpness - come and work on a Staurday for me (cackles) 
I like doing things like choosing a twisitng trail and deciding that I'm going to try and get a leaf off every second tree, and be on the right diagonal for each bend. Or picking black berries at a trot while maintaining an even rhythm.  Canter up a trail and not touch a single over hanging branch or cobweb (requires flexibility & core strength). I do this for fun/ a challange but do find it increases my ability to notice details and speed to react when riding.
I don't know about Sudoku I'm hopless and always feel stupider after trying


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

kit279 said:



			I wonder, BD, if you have maybe had one too many crunching falls of late?  

When I first joined on here, I remember you whizzing round 2*s and about to go Advanced on Hector with Ross cleaning up the rosettes every which way you looked!  And I thought you, in yourself, were on a roll - a win is good for confidence, as is having a horse like Ross that pinged round the XC and a willing trying partner in the lovely Hector.  I imagine that must have been like the good old days on William where you were just on a roll.  And then I remember thinking that you've just had a totally rough couple of years, from Isleham onwards really - I bet you've broken more things in the last 2 years than you've broken in all the years before!  It must have been unbelievably hard to call time on Hector and Ross and go back to square one with two talented but not straightforward youngsters and I think you've probably learned to ride more defensively now than you've ever done before.  I'm not talking about your position which is inevitably immaculate from my perspective, more the attitude you approach your competing and riding.   That might need a little recognition since you are very 'super-woman' about dealing with adversity and maybe you haven't had enough time and space with everything going on to process how much bad luck you've had with horses in the last few years and how that's affecting you and your riding.

So I don't really have any answers.  I'd like to think that the best way for you to gain a sense of what your riding needs would be to have a lesson on a really top class schoolmaster, and I'm not talking about a old horse that could show you the ropes since in fact, you are highly experienced but just maybe need reminding of what it's like to not to have to have to improve the horse you're sat on. Perhaps, something that is competing at the level you want to compete, which would allow you 'me-time' where you can make errors in your riding or your stride-seeing and the horse will be experienced enough and genuine to say 'Ok, no problems' rather than 'Er, mum?'.  I think people underestimate the psychological effect of having a horse that is really really on side - it's the reason that jumping ponies for nervous children are so expensive.  Basically you as a rider, grow in confidence from having a confident horse which is not to say that Jup isn't confident - just that he's not push button (yet) and you're always working to squeeze the winning formula out of him.  That's what I think might be needed here - just for you to remember why you do it and what you enjoy about it and the sensation of it all coming together, rather than having to constantly strive to improve.

Just my thoughts and probably just an outsider's opinion, not related to your own daily reality but it never hurts to hear someone say that you deserve (more than anyone I know) a true superstar of a horse to make all your dreams come true, even if you only get to borrow said horse for a few hours to boost your riding self-esteem 

Click to expand...

Thanks for taking the time to put those thoughts on paper, kit.  I think a lot of what you say is true - although I'm no more deserving of superstar horse than anyone else - and I feel as if I've just put my head down and had my blinkers on, fingers in my ears chanting "la la I can't hear you" at the things that have been creeping up on me. Now, however, my chickens are back home to roost and I shouldn't be surprised by that. 

It's great that you remember my Hector and HH days as being so rosy, and they were, relative to what I'm experiencing currently, but they also had their angst: HH's showjumping being the biggest thing, pardon the pun! Since the days of William I've had three horses that have promised me stuff and then got stuck at 2*/Advanced for whatever reason - I'm not complaining about that, more pointing out that the expression "so near and yet so far" comes to mind, especially with my advancing years and the time it takes to produce a horse well to that level. I'm still quite driven (in case you hadn't spotted that ) and perhaps that's where the frustration comes from, whereas if I'd backed off this year and accepted it was going to be a season for marking time it would probably have sat better with me.

The defensive riding is most definitely about how I feel, physically and mentally, not in a scared way as I have no problem bouncing around in my PointTwo and keeping the gas cannister manufacturers in business, more that one half of my brain is appreciating that my body doesn't react the same way so is telling me to slow down and the other half is telling me to giddy up! I'd love to ride a schoolmaster but realistically that's unlikely, I think. I will however be borrowing one of my OH's superduper hunters and going out to have some fun, that's got to help me get my mojo back, don't you think?


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			gosh, right. was going to post earlier but then got busy, now have time and have read all that ^^^.
first the vids:
Dr - difficult to tell with the not-great-quality vid as i know they sometimes make the tempo look a bit weird, but i think the trotwork looked a tiny bit quick, and he looks as if he rather dives round the corners. the first canter trans looked like the first time he truly waited and listened. canter varying a bit as i'm sure you know, v nice when he lets you ride him. halt in front of judge v v good, rein back a little quick and not quite diag pairs. overall lots and lots to like, but he does look a bit tanky. maybe your half-halts need to go up a tiny notch, or if he won't cope with that you need to do more of them, really use the corners to set him up - which is something i have always really admired about your riding, it just looked as if that day you were keeping it a bit more forward/rhythmical and not quite as 'wait/listen too' as he might have needed?
SJ - big BIG improvement from the last vids i saw. the crookedness etc have already been mentioned. the only one you had down was when you carried on adding out of the corner after losing the canter a bit, but i could totally see why you were doing that... and tbh he could have tried harder. we always beat ourselves up but sometimes 'horse didn't jump high enough' is a good enough reason too.  
XC - bloody hell looked like a diff horse to the one i've seen before. i was so impressed that you came into the turning question that strongly (in a good way -  i'd have thought on him you'd need to slow down a lot more on approach to get the turn!) and he was so quick and obedient to turn on landing for such a big tank. he was clever at the water and i thought you did it just right. all really good, he's starting to look edumacated xc.   
re: not riding as well as previously... when you've been in the wars i think it really takes time to get back to your best. the body finds ways of compensating, protecting itself, curling in on itself a bit or whatever. a good physio should be able to help a lot, maybe?
i'm addicted to a Bruce Springsteen track at the moment, "Tougher Than The Rest" (posted a link on fb to it last night actually) and I can't help thinking of you when I hear the title.  You've done bloody brilliantly this year with your not-so-easy-bay-boys and let's hope the only way is up now for you and with them...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, K, I think you're right about the dressage, I wanted forward and active and I got tanky.  It's odd as I didn't think it was a good test but the judge seemed to like it, I got 31.5, yet the lovely test he did at Keysoe with half halts aplenty and a much more consistent way of, got 38.5. I'm hoping that my training I've just started will give me a better idea of how it should be to enable me to move forward, not just bodging a test as I seem to have been a few too many times this season. 

I'm glad you can see an improvement in the rest, I was a teeny bit quick to those rolltops and wouldn't have done that with a less balanced horse, nor on a wet day as we'd probably have gone a over t!

I shall consult a physio as I know the doc has said your body does protect itself when you've had damage, hence why I couldn't drive after the mastectomy as he said if I were about to crash my body would think about saving my "chest" (or lack of ) first, then do the usual crash-avoiding stuff! I'll go and find the Springsteen track now, I bet some of the youngsters on here have never even heard of him.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

Bubbles said:



			Baydale, I love you for doing this thread  
Nothing of any use to add, other than get a nintendo ds to help with improving mental sharpness, brain training really does work (well it did on me anyway, but I'm probably inferior to most in that regard! )
		
Click to expand...

Why?  It's just a thread.  I could be making it all up and posting vids of someone who's not me. 

There may well be a nintendo ds I could get hold of so I could wile away the winter evenings sharpening myself up.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2011)

Ah well, we've all done what we thought were lovely tests that judges didn't appreciate, and horrible-feeling tests which judges unaccountably loved. it can be a mystery...  
i can definitely see a BIG improvement in the rest.
definitely physio (McTimoney too? i lurve McTimoney) time imho.
i don't think the rest of the Springsteen track applies, it's just the title!
having mused on it, I think HH really 'did a number' on your confidence. you were riding him _beautifully_ but he just didn't care to jump high enough over the fally-down-poles and whatever you did didn't seem to help. as said elsewhere, some have a conscience, some don't. but he promised so much...
tell me about the 'still aiming high, just not getting there' thing. it's demoralising. it's a lot of effort, money, etc to get them up a grade or two and then you get your secret hopes dashed _again_. it's really really tough. just got to keep on keeping on...


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

LizzieJ said:



			It's a shame other CC threads aren't like this!  

I'm in no way able to comment but I would like to say that I too have missed your reports and replies to others!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, LizzieJ. I find these threads really useful, the sharing of information and constantly learning about horses is fascinating stuff.  I'll do an update on the rest of the Baydale gang soon.


----------



## VGM (27 October 2011)

im not really able to comment too much as i only know what ive gleaned from this thread youve obviously dealt with a lot and seem the kind of person that keeps on going no matter what maybe youre getting to the point you actually need to stop chemotherapy does a lot to the body other than what you can physically feel and whilst chugging on is amazingly brave maybe its done more harm than good and it would hurt just to stop ive thankfully never been in your position and you seem a very brave lady


----------



## PorkChop (27 October 2011)

Lovely to see a report from you x

Why not take him hunting over the winter and completely ruin all your hard work to the extent that you will be grateful for anything he has to offer you in the way of flatwork


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

Chloe_GHE said:



			I haven't watched the vids but I thought maybe this CC might help...

So assuming you have pin pointed the main issue being that you believe your riding standard has slipped, why don't you find a really really highly schooled horse you could have the odd lesson on with a very good instructor?...

my instructor always says 'good courses make good horses, and good horses make good riders'

now I never really 'got' this phrase until I got Dustry and had something much more talented to compare to my averagely talented Soap. 

Maybe because you have had more novicey horses to bring on through the ranks of late it has had a bit of a negative impact on your skill?....

Possibly the odd lesson on a top level horse might help remind you of how well you can actually ride, and help you bring that back into the saddle with the others?...

constructive enough????.... 

Click to expand...

Very constructive, thanks,  but I'm not sure a) where I'd find a schoolmaster and b) where I'd find a schoolmaster than someone would let me ride.


----------



## Booboos (27 October 2011)

Sorry I haven't read the entire thread so I might be repeating what others have said...

There is no way I can say anything helpful about the jumping, it all looks scary to me, so well done you! The dressage test was really nice, hope you got a good mark for it. He is a lovely horse, very rhythmical and settled in his work. As for points to work on I think he might benefit from practicing the counter-canter a bit more. I was once told that in c-counter the rider should still be able to flex the neck which ever way she wanted and the horse should remain supple and I always found that very helpful. It might also be helpful to try some shoulder-in down the long side in canter to make sure you have control of the quarters. On the whole he is working really nicely for his age and I would imagine the next step for him now is to activate the hind leg a bit more and come up a little bit more in front and he will be a superstar by next spring!


----------



## fairhill (27 October 2011)

I'm mostly a happy hacker, but have a part-CB and love your posts! You really are an inspiration  

I don't often venture in here, or post much these days, but have problems with a weak core (after my stomach muscles separated during pregnancy 3 years ago) and a weak left side (after repeatedly being bucked off onto the left shoulder!), so thought I'd contribute. 

I've done yoga for years, and although it's stopped me getting worse, it hasn't helped me improve. I recently had some fab physio and she spent a lot of time working on my core. It's a bit hard to explain without pictures, but I'll give it a go 

First exercise is finding your core muscles and activating them: Lie on the floor with your knees bent and feet on the floor. You can feel the trans-abs just below your hip bones, and work on 'tensing' them for up to 30 secs at a time - you should be relaxed in the diaphram (sp?) and be able to talk whilst you're doing it. Build up to being able to activate them standing up for longer periods. 

Get a gym ball, and one that's big enough (I'm 5'9" and have a 75cm one). Sit on it. A lot. Bounce on it. Sit in 'neutral' i.e. on your seat bones, and rolll forwards and backwards. 
Lie backwards so that your shoulders are on the ball and you make a bridge with knees bent, feet on the floor. Lift one leg and hold. Then the other. To activate the left side you want to hold the right leg off the ground. I found it easy on one leg, terrible on the other.

Mary Wanless has some good rider-based exercises on her website: 
http://www.marywanless.net/

Other ideas - find a mechanical horse and have a lesson. Just being able to concentrate entirely on yourself, surrounded by mirrors, makes you really focus. 

I'm only just getting back into sitting trot without stirrups, and had a horrible wake-up call last week when i attempted to ride bareback round the field. My lovely mare refused to canter because I am still so unbalanced, and clearly rely far too much on the saddle. I won't be trying that again in a hurry!


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			With a very basic medical knowledge, and how I can feel about my riding, having had a bad back, and also when I realised I had actually lost a bit of weight, I found that my riding felt as if it had gone to pot, couldn't do rising trot on one occasion, you may well be on to something here. I am convinced that as your body changes shape and muscles adjust and alter it has to have some sort of affect on balance and core stability. Just my musings, i could well be wrong though.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it does but I think I was in denial that this was happening to me, SuperKermit.  I'm sure it's nothing a bit of graft, a winter hunting and some dressage training can't fix, and you know I'm not one to balk at a challenge.

Ps. You look fan-bloody-tastic on H, I've not had time to comment on your thread yet but just so you didn't think I was ignoring you.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

JunoXV said:



			Phew 

Click to expand...

Looks like you got away with it.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

martlin said:



			Not brave as braving CCing you in particular, more CCing at all 
My ego is way to fragile to take any CC on here, so I never post pics/videos, I'm a chicken really and worried that voicing an opinion on somebody else's riding, horse or whatever will bring the wrath and I will cry  
It's not easy to be a wuss, I'm telling you 

Click to expand...

I think it's a good way of making you up your game but, like I said, you have to be sure you're robust enough before you do. You don't need to tell me what being a wuss, aka a sensitive flower, is like.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

Rouletterose said:



			BAYDALE

I had not realised you had breast cancer and chemotherapy you sound as though you are very hard on yourself at times, I sincerely hope you give yourself a bl**dy great big HUG sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

So?   It's not like the world stopped turning when I got it and it was keeping everything as normal as possible that stopped it taking over my life. Even my oncologist, who'd have liked me to be house-bound all winter, grudgingly admitted that my healthy outdoor life had probably helped me get through it.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

BeckyD said:



			No CC from me, people above have already mentioned the few things that I spotted.  I just wanted to say that I would love to hear more reports - have missed them!

Can't believe you're riding already   Your leg!!  

Anyway, onwards and upwards but don't be too harsh on yourself - you've had a total shocker (through no fault of your own) of a couple of years by the sounds of things, and this year in particular, and it's amazing how much odd/unrelated things can affect us mentally and therefore physically.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Becky, it's good that you spotted the things other people had but remember I shall be spouting "do as I say, not as I do" next time I see you. 

Oh the leg is fine, it's just a little bone that's broken and if it hurts too much then I stop. I swear it's been a message from God that I should work on my stressage as the only way I could get comfortable with it was in my dressage saddle in sitting trot! 

I have had a bit of bad luck, admittedly, but that should mean I'm due some good luck soon, shouldn't it?


----------



## TarrSteps (27 October 2011)

Out of curiosity, if one of your horses has had a tough time physically, do you just expect it to return to function, no harm, no foul? 

(Keeping in mind this is a rhetorical question. )

No one is saying you should have lain down in the middle of the road and said, "Cancer, take me now!" or should have moaned for the world to hear.  It's more practical - this is broken, this is what needs to be done to make it better, this is the time it will take and there's not much I can do about it.  Imminently practical.  Ask Fraser and GSCH.   I understand he macho horsey ethic (one might say better than most . . .) but I have belatedly come to see that things take what they take and just because it's ME the universe doesn't make special rules. 

Anyway, on to the fun thing.  Yes, have some fun.  Jump some ditches.   Take a few mental health pub lunches.  I know it's a cliche but we were all happy once just to be on a horse and I think there's something to be said for trying to get back to that place a bit.  Ambition is fine and very necessary, but so is joy.  Find the joy in it and don't feel guilty for doing the things that make you feel good, not just working on the things that you want to do better.


----------



## 3Beasties (27 October 2011)

Baydale - I don't post very often in CR but I just wanted to say what a truly inspirational person you are with a fantastic attitude towards life and people in general.

I look forward to future reports!


----------



## TarrSteps (27 October 2011)

Oh, and no offence to anyone, but you're under no obligation to be inspirational.  Laugh, cry, scream, swear, throw things, have good days and bad days and people can just like it or lump it.  They will, you know.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

glamourpuss said:



			You feel that your riding is suffering of late. To be even riding let alone bringing on youngsters & competing is a bloody amazing.
I'm sure I don't need to tell you this but the chemotherapy you are on has an effect on every part of your body. Chemotherapy weakens your immune system, weakens your muscles, effects your nervous system so reactions aren't as quick & there is mental fatigue. Seriously most people feeling like that would just be kind to themselves not beating themselves up for a perceived drop in riding performance 
The only CC you are going to get from me is that you need to be kind to yourself, you WILL get back to where you want to be but give your body a chance to beat this b*stard cancer first!
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting that you say how chemo affects all those things as I think I tend to poo-poo what the chemo nurse says, especially as she's not treated anyone "horsey" before, and we all know that surgeons, oncologists or whatever aren't always realistic in their time frames for us getting better. 

I'm sure when I do get back to normal again I'll probably appreciate how rough and rubbish I've been feeling, but meantime I'll get my head down and formulate a plan to improve my horses and my riding. Baby steps, one thing at a time, I'm sure I can manage that.


----------



## TarrSteps (27 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			That's interesting that you say how chemo affects all those things as I think I tend to poo-poo what the chemo nurse says, especially as she's not treated anyone "horsey" before, and we all know that surgeons, oncologists or whatever aren't always realistic in their time frames for us getting better. 

Click to expand...

Um, dude, they're pouring POISON into you.  People aren't even allowed to handle that stuff without gloves!


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

charlie76 said:



			I think your dressage looked Fab! Really active!  The high lights for me though are your lovely boots!
		
Click to expand...

Awww, thanks, charlie76.  My boots always get admiring comments, hopefully drawing attention away from anything untoward the legs inside them are doing.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			^^^^^ this too, what glamourpuss said.
seriously, i know you're Superwoman, so Normal Rules Do Not Apply, but i've heard of people having chemo describing it as being like "flu x 1000"... it absolutely wiped them out, they were fit for nothing apart from lying on the sofa and groaning, with the occasional vomiting session for entertainment.   
that you have soldiered on doing SO much is almost incredible - you really should give yourself a HUGE break for that.
		
Click to expand...

But they gave you uppers to help with the side effects, and anti-sick pills - shame I've only got a stash of the latter left and not the former.  It's been a massive kicking, admittedly, but I don't think it's been half as bad as I thought, other than the impact on my riding which is quite difficult to take.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2011)

i'm addicted to this thread now. you have somehow managed to totally eradicate all the over-reacting, bitch-fest etc etc that HHO has been criticised for. nice one.  
i think the mechanical horse is a GREAT idea, and there's one about an hour north of me, so if you fancy a sesh, we could go (with other like-minded sado-masochists) and have lessons on it?
btw.
serious note. ^^^ she's right about the chemo. my understanding is that it kills the cancer cells but it doesn't do other (healthy, necessary) cells a lot of good either, it's unfortunately not a pin-point accurate weapon. that's why your hair falls out, you feel like **** on a stick, etc etc. my father had some of the early experimental chemo. it had to be stopped because it was killing him faster than the cancer was. it's _bad stuff_, albeit necessary.
perhaps if you can accept that you're riding the way you are at the moment because of what you've been through, and NOT because of any inherent weakness/uselessness etc, that when you feel much better your riding *WILL * improve again (with or without extraordinary effort from you), that might help?


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			Mmmm, not watched the vids yet (will save them for work tomorrow ) but my quick conclusion is that at the moment you are a one legged junkie who enjoys wearing green and insists on wrestling big, fit, shiny brown ponies.  I might have something to add to that after watching the videos however......  

Click to expand...

Your quick conclusion may be right, ISZ, but I'll await your learned opinion once you've watched the vids and hope it's more than just "very shiny pony" and "green really suits you".


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

only_me said:



			Yes, but you wouldn't let a little leg break get in your way, now would you? 

Dad always said that Billy would look good pulling a traditional gypsy caravan - although I do believe it would then become the sports version 

Click to expand...

 It's a broken bone in my leg, if I'm being pedantic, the rest of the leg is fine...well, almost, as that's the knee that needs the ACL re-building and that couldn't be done this winter as I was having chemo.  Hmmm, methinks that can wait. 

Billy would definitely be the Ferrari of gypsy caravan engines. My OH is very mean about blue-and-white Ralph when he comes here, putting feathers in his owner's hat and asking when he's going back to reservation!


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

mbequest said:



			Baydale - you'd be surprised how many useless uncareful creatures I've ridden over the years, at the
end of the day either they'll try to be careful or they won't. Your big fella looks a trier. People would be amazed how some horses will react to even the littlest of a pull off the floor. And honestly when little habits creep in they can be very difficult to change, especially if you don't have any eyes on the floor that are prepared to step up and tell you what they see. 

I wanna say though, I've never met you but they way you have handled and accepted the advice on here, which has been pretty blunt, is exemplary and just shows why people have so much respect for you. Obviously you personal situation has been very very difficult but I think now you have had these little reminders on what to try and work on, being the professional you are, I bet by the end of winter you're back to your old self. And hopefully back with lots of  reports again because I for one thoroughly enjoys reading the about the adventures of flying green brigade.......&#58673;&#58673;&#58673;

A small kick up the bum......Chin up.... Big hugs..... And kick on!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, m, and that is so true about the bad habits creeping in, hence why I'm administering a huge kick up my own butt (I'm a contortionist ) to get it sorted before the fences get to 1.20m at competitions.

I don't think the advice has been _that_ blunt really, and I did ask. I hope no-one has held back because of the stuff I've had to deal with personally as I'd hate to think I was getting the sympathy vote. S h 1 t happens and there are people with a lot more adversity to deal with than I'd have - don't they say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger? If that is the case my reports should reflect that next season....eek, no pressure!


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

tiggs said:



			Totally agree with Glamourpuss, please take care of yourself and give yourself time to get your strength back. I am not qualified to give cc but even to my untrained eye, I can see a big improvement from earlier in the season. Hope you come out all guns blazing next season.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, tiggs, I'm glad you can see an improvement and I hope you're right about next season.


----------



## rhino (27 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			serious note. ^^^ she's right about the chemo. my understanding is that it kills the cancer cells but it doesn't do other (healthy, necessary) cells a lot of good either, it's unfortunately not a pin-point accurate weapon.
		
Click to expand...

Chemotherapy kills *all* dividing cells. It works because in tumours the malignant cells replicate out of control... but also means that cells of all types will be killed; the faster replicating cells (hair follicles/gut lining) are most affected but everything else is affected to some extent.

Please try to listen to your own body, _at least a little bit_!


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			I can agree with the bits that were mentioned about always having green horses affecting your riding. I remember, bearing in mind all of my horses have either been babies or needed serious re-schooling, when an instructor first saw me riding a horse that actually knew what it was doing - she said that if it hadn't have been for the broad Scottish accent she wouldn't have known who I was.
Therefore I agree with the advice to hop on a 'schoolmaster' and work on YOU for a change, as the horse will know what it is doing so you won't have to focus on what it is doing so much.
		
Click to expand...

I'll see what I can do, it will be interesting to see how I feel and perhaps just remind me what it should be like so I can then move forwards with the others.


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2011)

rhino said:



			Chemotherapy kills *all* dividing cells. It works because in tumours the malignant cells replicate out of control... but also means that cells of all types will be killed; the faster replicating cells (hair follicles/gut lining) are most affected but everything else is affected to some extent.

Please try to listen to your own body, _at least a little bit_! 

Click to expand...

ah, right, thankyou, that is fascinating. i always wondered why it makes hair fall out.

i think all this, from all of us, adds up to 'Baydale, give yourself a break.'


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

scheherazade said:



			I'm not really qualified to give any CC as we only just got round our second ever ODE in the last couple of weeks, and that was at 80cm. I can understand the core stability thing (I had an emergency caesarean a few years ago) and found that it is also linked to your confidence levels (well it was to mine anyway) as sub counsciously you are very aware that you are not as strong / quick to respond / athletic as you used to be and so you end up riding more defensively to combat this fear. Me, my horse started stopping, badly, as a result. I have found a very good book, called In Pursuit of Excellence by Terry Orlick, which really helped me get back to where I am now (which is no-where near as good as you) but really helped me get back on track, mentally. I also I just wanted to say that your story, and the problems you have had to deal with, and the way you have taken life and all its cr@p on, is inspirational. Please keep posting, and please keep recovering. Hugs x
		
Click to expand...

I've heard that childbirth, natural or C section, can have that effect on women but I hadn't realise how much a little bit of chemo would stuff up my riding.  Ho hum. I'll go and find that book on Amazon, thanks for the recommendation, I can probably polish it off when I'm hospital having my chest rebuilt.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			I'm sorry, I didn't make it past this bit! 

As we all know, I don't "do" CC (at least not until I get that paypal thing sorted and kirstyhen onside), but re the letting go/daring him to make a better shape discussion I'm happy to venture north and entertain myself building some biiiiig grids to get him, as we say in the New World, "cracking his back wide open".  I'll even throw in some weird science.  

And I didn't know mbequest is a boy.  Where have I been?  I did know about Juno, though, so do I get a point for that?
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely up for some letting go and daring him to a biiiiiig fence, it would do us both the world of good. Can I pay you in gin until the PayPal arrangement is sorted?


----------



## TarrSteps (27 October 2011)

Rats.  I have that book in a box in Canada.  There are also a couple of very good books in a similar vein but more horsey by Rob Schinke, who rode at 4* and is now a clinical psychologist and sports therapist.

Could you wrangle a bit of this year's sloe gin?  It's killing me having sloe gin, sloe gin everywhere and not a drop to drink.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Your riding with a broken leg??  but then I did an endurance with one so I can't talk! 
I'm glad you have found a source of your 'problems', but I do think you need to cut yourself a little bit of slack and recognise that this year might be about cementing basics rather than fine tuning detail given everything else you having to cope with. Getting the two CBs as far as you have this year is a serious achievement as, by your desription, they are not exactly 'easy' horses.
Even Superman has had his limits and you have found your kryptonite. Come April (I think you said you chemo finishes then) if you don't start to improve we will stop being polite and open a 'can of whoop arse' on you. Deal? 

In the mean time some random ideas...
Core stability - sitting trot, hours of it! Balancing on one of those sports balls is also really good and can be done infront of the TV 

Mental sharpness - come and work on a Staurday for me (cackles) 
I like doing things like choosing a twisitng trail and deciding that I'm going to try and get a leaf off every second tree, and be on the right diagonal for each bend. Or picking black berries at a trot while maintaining an even rhythm.  Canter up a trail and not touch a single over hanging branch or cobweb (requires flexibility & core strength). I do this for fun/ a challange but do find it increases my ability to notice details and speed to react when riding.
I don't know about Sudoku I'm hopless and always feel stupider after trying 

Click to expand...

I knew someone else would have had injuries and still ridden, and like I said earlier, it's just a little bone. 

You're so right about cementing the basics, Jup and Cal are only 6 after all, and well worth taking the time over. I'll definitely take a "can of whoop arse" if I'm still being pathetic at the end of April, so make sure you remind me of that. 

Thanks for all the other suggestions, and if a green bundle arrives on your doorstep you'll know I've taken you up on one.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			Ah well, we've all done what we thought were lovely tests that judges didn't appreciate, and horrible-feeling tests which judges unaccountably loved. it can be a mystery...  
i can definitely see a BIG improvement in the rest.
definitely physio (McTimoney too? i lurve McTimoney) time imho.
i don't think the rest of the Springsteen track applies, it's just the title!
having mused on it, I think HH really 'did a number' on your confidence. you were riding him _beautifully_ but he just didn't care to jump high enough over the fally-down-poles and whatever you did didn't seem to help. as said elsewhere, some have a conscience, some don't. but he promised so much...
tell me about the 'still aiming high, just not getting there' thing. it's demoralising. it's a lot of effort, money, etc to get them up a grade or two and then you get your secret hopes dashed _again_. it's really really tough. just got to keep on keeping on...
		
Click to expand...

Oh absolutely, William was a marmite horse so I never knew. What I'd like though is clarity in what I should be doing to progress so I think my dressage trainer (how posh does that sound?!) will definitely help me with that.

I've used McTimoney on horses many moons ago, but not myself. Is your person local?

We know HH didn't help my sj but had to try everything before I gave up on him but hey, that's life. I'll hunker down and before you know it another year's progress will have been made with the CBs.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

doctordoolittle said:



			I'm not really qualified to give CC as I haven't ridden regulalry for over a year since losing my soul mate and my computer is refusing to play with video today! However it sounds like you've had some very useful advice and interestiong discussion. Sounds like you've been througha lot so give yourself a big pat on the back as someone else said!!



This has made me laugh  A LOT!! after a very long and crappy day at work! 

Click to expand...

Thanks, dd, I'm really enjoying this thread, some v interesting points have come up and thank goodness it's on a day when I have time to spare. 

S_C's comment was The Best, definitely.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (27 October 2011)

Hell you are going to crash the forum in a minute, is the post a record, largest ever that hasn't turned into a huge controversy!

As far as I'm concerned you are an inspiration (licks boots) to achieve what you have with the medical issues and not so tender years you have given me the courage to fight on and quell the demons that say this is a young persons sport (it may be but some old codgers can suceed!) 

It is sometimes diffficult when you are throwing all your capabilities, talents and training at a horse yet the results are not what you wish. I am beginning to think the biggest way we can all improve is to get the mental side (brain in gear not madness) right so we focus on what we have achieved and not where we have failed (we should find a positive in everything!)

Hoping to be comparing success stories next year


----------



## AandK (27 October 2011)

Sarah_Jane said:



			Hell you are going to crash the forum in a minute, is the post a record, largest ever that hasn't turned into a huge controversy!

As far as I'm concerned you are an inspiration (licks boots) to achieve what you have with the medical issues and not so tender years you have given me the courage to fight on and quell the demons that say this is a young persons sport (it may be but some old codgers can suceed!) 

It is sometimes diffficult when you are throwing all your capabilities, talents and training at a horse yet the results are not what you wish. I am beginning to think the biggest way we can all improve is to get the mental side (brain in gear not madness) right so we focus on what we have achieved and not where we have failed (we should find a positive in everything!)

Hoping to be comparing success stories next year 

Click to expand...

^^^Completely agree!! 

I know it sounds cheesey, but you really are an inspiration Baydale! I have no CC to offer, as some really great advice has already been offered.  I think you have had some fantastic results with 2 young horses this year, I really enjoy reading your reports and the way you write speaks volumes about the kind of person you are! (in a good way btw!) As do your responses on this thread.

Things like this thread are the reason I keep coming on here, if you can look past the bitchy stuff (which I do) then there are some fantastic people on here and it is a shame when someone decides to leave because of a few bad eggs.

Keep up the good work!  I wish you all the best with recovery from your broken leg, and the chemo!


----------



## tigers_eye (27 October 2011)

Well I don't have 3 years spare so will not be reading everything that's been said in between my last post and this one! Seems like it's all stayed very chummy going by the couple of posts above mine. 

Yes, you were crooked in the counter canter, my current "forefront thought" (I can manage about one forefront and two background thoughts I find), is to plug my spine into the horse's, and make sure they are perpendicular. Like Lego. Hips, rib-cage, and shoulders can "float" around spine. Definitely helps me with weight distribution. 

His canter needs to be bigger to get a mark more I think. I know he probably finds it hard going by his walk, but I think if you just "dressage-up" his sj canter he'll look better. It may be that that's a lot to contain in a 20x40 granted. 

SJ, not bad at all. W lurches left in a normal Sprenger (his dressage bit), I have recently put him in a waterford fulmer and he's much straighter. He's also straighter in straight-bar bits such as his pelham. The difference is quite noticeable. Trainer sometimes puts up two fences about 5 or 6 strides apart, and to begin with I have to ride a 10m left circle in between the two (to get him off the left shoulder), then progress to riding left shoulder-in in between the two. Makes us think, and does make him more inclined to stay straight after a few repetitions.

I'll still have him .


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2011)

i really really like that, "plug my spine into the horse's".  ***lightbulb moment*** Ta!
this is something my trainer got me looking out for - in so many pictures (in H&H etc) the rider is not positioned in line with the horse's centre of balance, but when they are, it has such an effect.

B, my McTimoney guy's here next Wed late a'noon and evening doing me and my lot if that's any good for you? You just need a short walk after treatment and are then fine to drive. He's really excellent. I'll try to think of a bribe or two...


----------



## MegaBeast (27 October 2011)

Just a thought re strength and core stability... do you ever ride bareback?

I've been running late a couple of mornings recently (I ride before work and these cold dark mornings are tough) so have hopped on without a saddle.  Work without stirrups is no trouble at all... but bareback has really highlighted to me how much tiny little things can actually have a bigger impact.  The moment we lose inside bend my weight moves to the outside making me feel very vulnerable and obviously correct it... however with a saddle I don't feel this (and have been assured it's not visible, indeed I can't see it on video) and therefore don't correct it as I'm not aware of it happening.  Ie I'm aware of the loss of bend but not of the change in my weight.

And certainly when I get off can feel that my legs/hips/abs have had quite a work out!  And it definitely tunes you in to your horses minute movements.

Re the "plug your spine in" on a similar theme someone, can't remember who, said to think of those plastic little horses and people where the horse had a spike on their back and the person would slot on and to imagine yourself doing the same.  The comment which I think is good is "plug your seatbones in" as you can feel them so easily and makes you aware of being central.


----------



## alwaysbroke (27 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			I'm sure it does but I think I was in denial that this was happening to me, SuperKermit.  I'm sure it's nothing a bit of graft, a winter hunting and some dressage training can't fix, and you know I'm not one to balk at a challenge.

Ps. You look fan-bloody-tastic on H, I've not had time to comment on your thread yet but just so you didn't think I was ignoring you. 

Click to expand...

Certainly not one to balk at a challenge!
Thanks for the comment about H, it means alot


----------



## kirstyhen (27 October 2011)

Agree with Kerilli, "plug into your horses spine" is brilliant. The Lego idea is excellent and one I shall be nicking


----------



## kirstykate (27 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Ok, so here is Juno's PM, in its entirety, that he agreed to let me post having thoughtfully checked and double-checked that I wanted to hear it first:

_Before I start I just want to say that I hope you know how highly I regard your riding. No way would I have invited you to ride Juno if i didn't. I've also watched quite a few BS rounds you've done and when with a pupil told them that you are the perfect example of what they should be striving for.
So its from this basis of knowing what you are capable of that I make this comment.

When I watched your round at Keysoe my first though was WTF has happened to your riding. Now dont get me wrong, for most it would have been a good round but for you it wasn't.
What struck me from that round and from the vid you posted is that Hank appears to be the sort that would rush if allowed to do so. In attempting to prevent this I feel you have started riding defensively and in so doing you are restricting the canter too much, almost to the point of shortening the last 3 strides. You are also leaning forward on the flat at times between fences. Again something I have never seen you do before. I would have expected you to ride more positively, pushing him to the contact whilst also allowing him the freedom to use himself. All the time maintain the integrity of your position.

Now I am probably talking complete *******s so please feel free to ignore me.
However if there is a grain of truth in what I think and you decide to copy this on to the forum I insist you copy the complete response including the first part.

Really hope I haven't spoken out of turn but you did ask.  _

Before I go into any of the finer detail, I think what hit me about this is that Juno has seen me a few times over the years and he could see a difference. I had a wake-up call when I watched some very old (2000) vid of me on William at Belton; admittedly that was an established horse in an Advanced, but also some of me on Tango in a Novice the same year. I was, frankly, shocked at how badly I'm riding now, by comparison. I talked this through with meardsall_millie and she v kindly said it's riding younger, less experienced horses, but I think it's more than that.  

I know the sport has moved on a lot in the last decade or so but I've realised I'm struggling to keep up. Having breast cancer and chemo was never going to improve my riding, admittedly,  but I seem to have lost core stability too. I wonder if I lost that when I fractured my pelvis and never quite got it back? I'm just thinking out loud now, but are there any medical folk who might like to have some input? Anyhoo, what I do know is that training is essential and I've prioritised that more now that I so obviously have a problem with my riding. I had my first dressage lesson last week for 2 years probably, and whilst she said there were just little things to work on I pointed out that there are a lot of little things!  Oh well, I like a challenge. 

Soooo, I'd like suggestions of things to do to help me get my core stability back please. My mental sharpness - never a thing of greatness before chemo - has also suffered, so handy hints on how to improve that would be good too. I promise I'll try anything, within reason, or I will when I've got the ok from my consultant tomorrow night that my fractured fibula is mending ok four weeks after I got trodden on.  

Thank you, JunoXV, for pointing out the big thing, my riding. All the Jupiter stuff is being worked on and will improve before next season. I'm sure you'll agree that at 1m it's easy to ride nice, smooth rounds where the fences stay up but at 1.10m you get found out. 

Click to expand...

Now if you were a horse how much money would you have spent now on getting it fixed??  We seem to spend so much money on chiroprators, massages etc on our horses, but what do we do for our selves  Think we need to start taking better care of our selves, can you imagine how ours nags feel


----------



## Lanky Loll (27 October 2011)

Hi Baydale, no crit from me - can't watch the vids!
But another one to definitely say Pilates for your core strength - and get an instructor that comes and shouts at you! Mine used to come over and poke my gut  to make me work harder but it did the trick (also helped that she'd had 3 kids but looked about 19 and seriously toned so something to aim for ) we had another one that used to just say *breathy voice* "and in your own time if you'd like to begin" and just pansy about - not so good!
Alternatively - find a way to have a go on a sulky, through the summer holding myself upright on a small seat with legs akimbo round a bouncy field for 40 mins a time does wonders for mine


----------



## Rosiefan (27 October 2011)

No CC from me (obviously, I don't even ride ) but I do think you shouldn't underestimate the effect what you've been through has had on your riding and your body in general. For what it's worth, I also think that the fact that you've decided to do something about it is very positive.

Rosie spent about 18 months convinced that all she had to do was carry on as usual and she'd soon be back to riding like she used to but for the past year she's accepted she needs expert help and has been having as many lessons as she can afford - flatwork in particular. She's also accepted that her core strength ain't what it used to be.  I don't know if she's doing anything about it yet but she knows she needs to.

After we saw you (at Keysoe I think) my daughter said to me that she wasn't sure that carrying on as usual was the best way to get through recovering from chemo/breast cancer but, having watched Rosie over the last couple of years, she felt she understood why you were doing it. 

Doubt this is very helpful (and possibly confusing) but I'm certain there's life in the old dog yet.  There, I've been rude   .


----------



## Gamebird (27 October 2011)

I've just read this entire thread - it made for a very extended lunch break indeed!  

I think that any CC I'd have the temerity to make have already been covered, mostly by people vastly more qualified than me to do so. The thing about getting slightly too holding in front of the fence is something I do too (to a much worse extent than you). I got roundly b*ll*cked for it by KC the other week who basically said 'you've got a very talented horse but you're sitting there killing the canter every time'. Luckily the motivational chat was captured on video so I can go back to it every time I need my bottom kicking.

Pilates is something I'm meaning to do (physio was horrified by my lack of core muscles and I haven't even had anything wrong with me to blame it on ), but make sure you get your head sorted out too. This post may have been made with that intention but a few sessions with a sports psychologist would be worth the money I think.

ps. I knew Juno was male . I feel like I've passed some sort of test!


----------



## icestationzebra (27 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Your quick conclusion may be right, ISZ, but I'll await your learned opinion once you've watched the vids and hope it's more than just "very shiny pony" and "green really suits you". 

Click to expand...

Apart from green really suiting you and your shiny pony - I still can't quite compute that this is the opinionated slightly fuzzy 3 year old I first met all those years ago - he looks very smart, and I can see that his balance has improved over the last 6 months alone.

I thought he did a neat little test - perhaps seeming to get on his head a little when he loses balance, but as I said before I see real improvement in his self carriage and he looks far more established that I've seen him look previously.  For better marks I think they would look for a little more 'swagger' in the trot work and a little more jump in the canter.  At times he looks a little contained but riding a test on grass when there are exciting things going on all around is very different to riding a test in an indoor on a good surface with little or no distractions so sometimes it is best to go for safe to secure the good mark, than to throw caution to the wind, throw him off balance and lose marks in pursuit of a bit of flashiness.  It might be something to consider playing with over the winter in some tests to see if you can get some different comments from judges.  We are only talking some slight tweaks here and there - you can see the foundations are good and his rhythm is lovely.  I also didn't see any evidence of the teenager - you know those flashes of opinion that he sometimes threw in for a bit of variety - he looks sweetness and light 

Showjumping - I am not qualified to comment 

XC - he looks keen and buzzy enough to react but not get silly and I didn't see anything wrong with your riding particularly.  You've commented on core stability which let's face it we could all work on to one degree or another, but you were forward and positive to the fences and not getting in his way.  You looked safe and so did he. 

Friend of mine (rider) has just started pilates (down south) and keeps telling me how hard it is.  She has discovered that she is completely inflexible and goes home aching - she is however really seeing the difference.  Carrie Adams used to run the Pilates for riders at Collingham......  there is also a lot you can do on a swiss ball at home.  I've got a couple of books at home - happy to copy you a few exercises if you like?


----------



## SW66 (27 October 2011)

WOW, what a thread.  Some really good advice that I think we can all take on board & some really lovely comments.

No CC from me as you are a fair better rider than I can ever hope to be but I would just like to say that I too have really missed your reports.  I don't think I have ever read one where you haven't had some kind of advantage & they always make me laugh. 

I really hope you get back to where you want to be riding wise, though I would be very happy with myself if I was where you are now.   I beleive you will achieve it as your attitude to life is fantastic, so the very best of luck.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

VGM said:



			im not really able to comment too much as i only know what ive gleaned from this thread youve obviously dealt with a lot and seem the kind of person that keeps on going no matter what maybe youre getting to the point you actually need to stop chemotherapy does a lot to the body other than what you can physically feel and whilst chugging on is amazingly brave maybe its done more harm than good and it would hurt just to stop ive thankfully never been in your position and you seem a very brave lady
		
Click to expand...

The drugs I'm having at the moment, every 3 weeks, are what they call Targeted Therapy, so only go to the cancer cells, hence less offensive side effects that the nasty stuff I had in the winter. Stopping was never really an option as I know how much of my mental health is tied up with being out and about and doing stuff with the horses; I have slowed down when I felt bad though, honestly I have.


----------



## kirstykate (27 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			The drugs I'm having at the moment, every 3 weeks, are what they call Targeted Therapy, so only go to the cancer cells, hence less offensive side effects that the nasty stuff I had in the winter. Stopping was never really an option as I know how much of my mental health is tied up with being out and about and doing stuff with the horses; I have slowed down when I felt bad though, honestly I have. 

Click to expand...

Big hugs xx


----------



## tiggs (27 October 2011)

scheherazade said:



			Me, my horse started stopping, badly, as a result. I have found a very good book, called In Pursuit of Excellence by Terry Orlick, which really helped me get back to where I am now (which is no-where near as good as you) but really helped me get back on track, mentally. I also I just wanted to say that your story, and the problems you have had to deal with, and the way you have taken life and all its cr@p on, is inspirational. Please keep posting, and please keep recovering. Hugs x
		
Click to expand...

I have got a copy of this book if you want it but it is quite old. I bought it when I was working in Canada 15 years ago so I don't know if there is an updated edition. If you want it pm me your address and I will pop it in the post tomorrow.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

LJR said:



			Lovely to see a report from you x

Why not take him hunting over the winter and completely ruin all your hard work to the extent that you will be grateful for anything he has to offer you in the way of flatwork 

Click to expand...

Thanks, LJR.  Funny you should say that about hunting, as I did promise him and his big-eared friend that they could have a few jollies if they'd been good boys. Maybe I should check my leg is mended first before I tempt fate further.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

kirstykate said:



			Big hugs xx
		
Click to expand...

Sod the big hugs, kirstykate, gimme the uppers - the drugs that make me hyper - I got so much done when I was on those.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

Booboos said:



			Sorry I haven't read the entire thread so I might be repeating what others have said...

There is no way I can say anything helpful about the jumping, it all looks scary to me, so well done you! The dressage test was really nice, hope you got a good mark for it. He is a lovely horse, very rhythmical and settled in his work. As for points to work on I think he might benefit from practicing the counter-canter a bit more. I was once told that in c-counter the rider should still be able to flex the neck which ever way she wanted and the horse should remain supple and I always found that very helpful. It might also be helpful to try some shoulder-in down the long side in canter to make sure you have control of the quarters. On the whole he is working really nicely for his age and I would imagine the next step for him now is to activate the hind leg a bit more and come up a little bit more in front and he will be a superstar by next spring!
		
Click to expand...

I'll forgive you for not having read all of the thread, trust me, you don't want to lose that much of your life that you'd never get back. 

Thanks for the stressage help, I got 68.5% and was equal first after that phase.  At home I can move him about in the counter canter but when he's a bit sharper and looking for stuff the danger is that he tightens and changes. I need to get him out and about more to learn what I need to do to ride through those moments. Good one about shoulder fore/shoulder in in canter, I know how hard they find that but I can do a little and build up to more. We'll see about his superstardom, I think his inner cheeky monkey needs replacing with inner dressage diva first!


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

fairhill said:



			I'm mostly a happy hacker, but have a part-CB and love your posts! You really are an inspiration  

I don't often venture in here, or post much these days, but have problems with a weak core (after my stomach muscles separated during pregnancy 3 years ago) and a weak left side (after repeatedly being bucked off onto the left shoulder!), so thought I'd contribute. 

I've done yoga for years, and although it's stopped me getting worse, it hasn't helped me improve. I recently had some fab physio and she spent a lot of time working on my core. It's a bit hard to explain without pictures, but I'll give it a go 

First exercise is finding your core muscles and activating them: Lie on the floor with your knees bent and feet on the floor. You can feel the trans-abs just below your hip bones, and work on 'tensing' them for up to 30 secs at a time - you should be relaxed in the diaphram (sp?) and be able to talk whilst you're doing it. Build up to being able to activate them standing up for longer periods. 

Get a gym ball, and one that's big enough (I'm 5'9" and have a 75cm one). Sit on it. A lot. Bounce on it. Sit in 'neutral' i.e. on your seat bones, and rolll forwards and backwards. 
Lie backwards so that your shoulders are on the ball and you make a bridge with knees bent, feet on the floor. Lift one leg and hold. Then the other. To activate the left side you want to hold the right leg off the ground. I found it easy on one leg, terrible on the other.

Mary Wanless has some good rider-based exercises on her website: 
http://www.marywanless.net/

Other ideas - find a mechanical horse and have a lesson. Just being able to concentrate entirely on yourself, surrounded by mirrors, makes you really focus. 

I'm only just getting back into sitting trot without stirrups, and had a horrible wake-up call last week when i attempted to ride bareback round the field. My lovely mare refused to canter because I am still so unbalanced, and clearly rely far too much on the saddle. I won't be trying that again in a hurry!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, a fellow CB-lover, they're very special, aren't they? 

Eek, at your stomach muscles separating.  I'll have a go at finding those muscles when I can get my lazy, slumped butt off the sofa (replying to all you lovely people ), then go pump some air into my rather flat gym ball and try the exercises. Watch this space. 

Good idea about a mechanical horse, the one I had a go on at Newmarket was very interesting to use. I'll see if there's one more local than that.

Thanks for your contribution, fairhill, there are some fab ideas coming from this thread.


----------



## martlin (27 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Good idea about a mechanical horse, the one I had a go on at Newmarket was very interesting to use. I'll see if there's one more local than that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not stalking you, honest 
There is one at Castledyke Equestrian Centre in Boston, any good? I can find you the number if you are really nice to me, then again, you could just Google


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Out of curiosity, if one of your horses has had a tough time physically, do you just expect it to return to function, no harm, no foul? 

(Keeping in mind this is a rhetorical question. )

No one is saying you should have lain down in the middle of the road and said, "Cancer, take me now!" or should have moaned for the world to hear.  It's more practical - this is broken, this is what needs to be done to make it better, this is the time it will take and there's not much I can do about it.  Imminently practical.  Ask Fraser and GSCH.   I understand the macho horsey ethic (one might say better than most . . .) but I have belatedly come to see that things take what they take and just because it's ME the universe doesn't make special rules. 

Anyway, on to the fun thing.  Yes, have some fun.  Jump some ditches.   Take a few mental health pub lunches.  I know it's a cliche but we were all happy once just to be on a horse and I think there's something to be said for trying to get back to that place a bit.  Ambition is fine and very necessary, but so is joy.  Find the joy in it and don't feel guilty for doing the things that make you feel good, not just working on the things that you want to do better.
		
Click to expand...

I definitely still have those moments when I just love being on a horse, trust me, that's why I love doing the work at home and am not just driven by competitions. Please don't think this is an anxious "I must get on, I'm being left behind" whinge,  more that I like to feel I'm moving forward with my own personal development in riding and training and therefore this has been a frustrating year. I shall go shopping more, and have pub lunches - anyone care to join me?


----------



## tigers_eye (27 October 2011)

I reiterate the need for you to come here! After going for a gallop round the forest (and/or racecourse), it's a 20 minute drive into the centre of Brussels to be a lady who lunches! Very good for the mental health.


----------



## Gamebird (27 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			I shall go shopping more, and have pub lunches - anyone care to join me? 

Click to expand...

I recently ditched a planned dressage outing for a trip (avec horses) to the beach involving hip-flasks, highly-irresponsible and slightly-out-of control flat out galloping and paddling in far too deep and shrieking when the waves got us. This was followed by a proper pub lunch (dripping all over the pub in our breeches and socks) on the way home. Much less productive than the dressage outing but very liberating and good for the soul .

You could of course go hunting instead. Much the same thing .


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

3Beasties said:



			Baydale - I don't post very often in CR but I just wanted to say what a truly inspirational person you are with a fantastic attitude towards life and people in general.

I look forward to future reports!
		
Click to expand...

Why thank you, 3Beasties.  I'll get back onto doing reports when I've got something to tell you all about.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			I reiterate the need for you to come here! After going for a gallop round the forest (and/or racecourse), it's a 20 minute drive into the centre of Brussels to be a lady who lunches! Very good for the mental health.
		
Click to expand...

I think SJ_mummy/louisem originally had that great idea, didn't she (hmmm, I'm thinking along the lines of sitting on a schoolmaster now ), but as you're offering it would be rude not to take you up on the offer. I'll go and check flights now...


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Oh, and no offence to anyone, but you're under no obligation to be inspirational.  Laugh, cry, scream, swear, throw things, have good days and bad days and people can just like it or lump it.  They will, you know. 

Click to expand...

Oh I do *whispers* but don't tell anyone who thinks I'm inspirational that I'm actually just a very ordinary and slightly unhinged Mad Old Bag.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Um, dude, they're pouring POISON into you.  People aren't even allowed to handle that stuff without gloves!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, good point. Thankfully my father only suggested that I google "chemotherapy extravasation" a few weeks _after_ I had had it leak out of the vein and into my hand.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			i'm addicted to this thread now. you have somehow managed to totally eradicate all the over-reacting, bitch-fest etc etc that HHO has been criticised for. nice one.  
i think the mechanical horse is a GREAT idea, and there's one about an hour north of me, so if you fancy a sesh, we could go (with other like-minded sado-masochists) and have lessons on it?
btw.
serious note. ^^^ she's right about the chemo. my understanding is that it kills the cancer cells but it doesn't do other (healthy, necessary) cells a lot of good either, it's unfortunately not a pin-point accurate weapon. that's why your hair falls out, you feel like **** on a stick, etc etc. my father had some of the early experimental chemo. it had to be stopped because it was killing him faster than the cancer was. it's _bad stuff_, albeit necessary.
perhaps if you can accept that you're riding the way you are at the moment because of what you've been through, and NOT because of any inherent weakness/uselessness etc, that when you feel much better your riding *WILL * improve again (with or without extraordinary effort from you), that might help?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, K, it's good, innit? 

I might well take you up on the mechanical horse things, Martlin seems to have found us one more local, probably the one you're talking about?

I agree entirely that I need to change my mindset from "I'm cr@p" to "I'm not as good as I was because [insert reason/excuse from the list of cancer-related reasons]" God help me if I've not got my sh** together by May next year when the excuses run out.


----------



## Baydale (27 October 2011)

rhino said:



			Chemotherapy kills *all* dividing cells. It works because in tumours the malignant cells replicate out of control... but also means that cells of all types will be killed; the faster replicating cells (hair follicles/gut lining) are most affected but everything else is affected to some extent.

Please try to listen to your own body, _at least a little bit_! 

Click to expand...

I do listen to it, but I become distrustful when it's always telling me it wants wine and chocolate.


----------



## Weezy (27 October 2011)

Not offering any CC as what I have to say about the SJ round has already been said, by Juno and Mbequest and others...

What I do have to say is about your pelvis...I used to ride really well, I rode big tracks, lots of horses, horrid horses mostly, but I found it easy.  I took a break and had the children and put on weight and suffered from collapsing vertebrae in my back, huge pelvis problems (it split), everything shite that you can.  I started riding again and TBH I kidded myself for years that I could still ride how I used to, I cannot, I have now accepted this, the motor skills through my pelvis and my lower back and my core strength will never be the same.

So, what I am trying to say is yes, it may well be because of your pelvis.  Invest time, money and expertise into sorting it now, I didn't and it is a huge regret of mine as I am 10 years on from all the trauma I suffered and I let it fester and f up for good   

And for the meantime....stop getting paralysis by analysis, start enjoying yourself, go do a load of Am SJ classes over the winter and have fun, refresh the mind and all that.  You know you are capable and the over critiquing has to stop as it will only serve to f you up even more x


----------



## tigers_eye (27 October 2011)

I do agree with Weezy about galloping round show-jumping tracks! I've had so much fun doing gymkhana turns these last two weekends, and I don't think it did W any harm at all!


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2011)

yep, i was thinking of the one at Castledyke that Martlin mentioned.
it's a dressage one though afaik, not a gallopy one like the Newmarket ones.
there's a new jumping one on the market too, i wonder if we can find someone with that. that would be cooooooool. i wanna jump a virtual puissance wall, with no danger of missing, please...
i think a quick hols to see tigers_eye and sj_mummy would be just what the doctor would order, actually.


----------



## LizzieJ (27 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Thank you, LizzieJ. I find these threads really useful, the sharing of information and constantly learning about horses is fascinating stuff.  I'll do an update on the rest of the Baydale gang soon.
		
Click to expand...

I think posts like these really mean the rest of us without the ability of some of you can really learn   I've found it really useful to read the comments and either a - be pleased I noticed it too or b- can go back to the vids/pics and see what they mean 

I'm very much looking forward to another update when you feel inclined


----------



## angelish (27 October 2011)

no cc from me just wanted to say your a real insperation and the very best of luck to you 

oh and us not so experienced can learn a lot through helpful cc really interesting thread


----------



## Rosiefan (27 October 2011)

Another thing - all your horses are so HUGE. Spend more time pony squishing the blue 'n' white one, t'is good for the soul  .


----------



## jumptoit (28 October 2011)

No CC to add but just thought I'd say how much I've missed your reports and hope you are feeling back on form soon and the leg heals quickly.

Plus since there doesn't seem to be any chocolate on this thread yet (I haven't read the whole thing ) I can offer Minstrels and frozen Mars bars  !


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			Rats.  I have that book in a box in Canada.  There are also a couple of very good books in a similar vein but more horsey by Rob Schinke, who rode at 4* and is now a clinical psychologist and sports therapist.

Could you wrangle a bit of this year's sloe gin?  It's killing me having sloe gin, sloe gin everywhere and not a drop to drink.
		
Click to expand...

You have so many books that I'd like in that damn box I'm considering going out there to fetch them myself. 

Oh if you could only see how much sloe gin we have stashed away, you could have a litre and he wouldn't miss it.


----------



## doctordoolittle (28 October 2011)

Gamebird said:



			I recently ditched a planned dressage outing for a trip (avec horses) to the beach involving hip-flasks, highly-irresponsible and slightly-out-of control flat out galloping and paddling in far too deep and shrieking when the waves got us. This was followed by a proper pub lunch (dripping all over the pub in our breeches and socks) on the way home. Much less productive than the dressage outing but very liberating and good for the soul .
		
Click to expand...

This sounds like just what i need!!

And as a doc I'm trying desperately to think what these 'uppers' might be - they sound useful!!!


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

Sarah_Jane said:



			Hell you are going to crash the forum in a minute, is the post a record, largest ever that hasn't turned into a huge controversy!

As far as I'm concerned you are an inspiration (licks boots) to achieve what you have with the medical issues and not so tender years you have given me the courage to fight on and quell the demons that say this is a young persons sport (it may be but some old codgers can suceed!) 

It is sometimes diffficult when you are throwing all your capabilities, talents and training at a horse yet the results are not what you wish. I am beginning to think the biggest way we can all improve is to get the mental side (brain in gear not madness) right so we focus on what we have achieved and not where we have failed (we should find a positive in everything!)

Hoping to be comparing success stories next year 

Click to expand...

Maybe everyone came to look, thinking it would be controversial when in fact it's very dull. 

I think you're right about being there being strength in being able to focus on the positive side of what we do; I'm sure you and I can think of several riders who aren't that brilliant yet seem to have success through being able to dismiss the bad days and keep focused on moving forwards. I know it's not as simple as that, but perhaps we should both train in NLP and apply it wherever and whenever the need arises (that's daily, in my case ).

I'll raise my glass to you and I chewing the cud whilst waiting for prizegiving  when we're back and fully functional next season.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

AandK said:



			^^^Completely agree!! 

I know it sounds cheesey, but you really are an inspiration Baydale! I have no CC to offer, as some really great advice has already been offered.  I think you have had some fantastic results with 2 young horses this year, I really enjoy reading your reports and the way you write speaks volumes about the kind of person you are! (in a good way btw!) As do your responses on this thread.

Things like this thread are the reason I keep coming on here, if you can look past the bitchy stuff (which I do) then there are some fantastic people on here and it is a shame when someone decides to leave because of a few bad eggs.

Keep up the good work!  I wish you all the best with recovery from your broken leg, and the chemo! 

Click to expand...

Awww, thanks A&K, I'll forgive you the cheesyness (sp/) as you've said such nice things. I wholeheartedly agree with you about the fantastic people on here, and hopefully any of the fantastic ex-HHO people are my mates on Facebook - yay, a win win situation.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

tigers_eye said:



			Well I don't have 3 years spare so will not be reading everything that's been said in between my last post and this one! Seems like it's all stayed very chummy going by the couple of posts above mine. 

Yes, you were crooked in the counter canter, my current "forefront thought" (I can manage about one forefront and two background thoughts I find), is to plug my spine into the horse's, and make sure they are perpendicular. Like Lego. Hips, rib-cage, and shoulders can "float" around spine. Definitely helps me with weight distribution. 

His canter needs to be bigger to get a mark more I think. I know he probably finds it hard going by his walk, but I think if you just "dressage-up" his sj canter he'll look better. It may be that that's a lot to contain in a 20x40 granted. 

SJ, not bad at all. W lurches left in a normal Sprenger (his dressage bit), I have recently put him in a waterford fulmer and he's much straighter. He's also straighter in straight-bar bits such as his pelham. The difference is quite noticeable. Trainer sometimes puts up two fences about 5 or 6 strides apart, and to begin with I have to ride a 10m left circle in between the two (to get him off the left shoulder), then progress to riding left shoulder-in in between the two. Makes us think, and does make him more inclined to stay straight after a few repetitions.

I'll still have him .
		
Click to expand...

It's definitely stayed chummy as no-one has dared risk the wrath of Baydale by bluntly pointing out that I ride like a bag of poo and my pony is too fat. 

Thanks for the other bits; interesting that W stays straighter in straight bar bits, I'll be interested to see how Jup is in the jointed HM pelham, but I've got a waterford fulmer too so will perhaps try that. 

Lionel does a similar exercise with a line of fences two strides apart, circling left after 1, then right after jumping 1 and 2, then left after jumping 1, 2 and 3 etc, but I'll try that with them further apart and also shoulder-in. Also will get plugged in, lego-like, easier said than done on a roly poly shaped horse.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			i really really like that, "plug my spine into the horse's".  ***lightbulb moment*** Ta!
this is something my trainer got me looking out for - in so many pictures (in H&H etc) the rider is not positioned in line with the horse's centre of balance, but when they are, it has such an effect.

B, my McTimoney guy's here next Wed late a'noon and evening doing me and my lot if that's any good for you? You just need a short walk after treatment and are then fine to drive. He's really excellent. I'll try to think of a bribe or two...  

Click to expand...

Would love to but I'm at work in MK on Wednesday. Could you pm me his details please and I'll try and sort another day and place to be seen.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			Just a thought re strength and core stability... do you ever ride bareback?

I've been running late a couple of mornings recently (I ride before work and these cold dark mornings are tough) so have hopped on without a saddle.  Work without stirrups is no trouble at all... but bareback has really highlighted to me how much tiny little things can actually have a bigger impact.  The moment we lose inside bend my weight moves to the outside making me feel very vulnerable and obviously correct it... however with a saddle I don't feel this (and have been assured it's not visible, indeed I can't see it on video) and therefore don't correct it as I'm not aware of it happening.  Ie I'm aware of the loss of bend but not of the change in my weight.

And certainly when I get off can feel that my legs/hips/abs have had quite a work out!  And it definitely tunes you in to your horses minute movements.

Re the "plug your spine in" on a similar theme someone, can't remember who, said to think of those plastic little horses and people where the horse had a spike on their back and the person would slot on and to imagine yourself doing the same.  The comment which I think is good is "plug your seatbones in" as you can feel them so easily and makes you aware of being central.
		
Click to expand...

MB, I was having palpitations at thought of riding without stirrups, never mind bareback. I'll be brave one day and give it a go but I have a feeling it will get messy, knowing Jup's need to play the left/right game with me.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			Certainly not one to balk at a challenge!
Thanks for the comment about H, it means alot

Click to expand...

 You're welcome.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

kirstykate said:



			Now if you were a horse how much money would you have spent now on getting it fixed??  We seem to spend so much money on chiroprators, massages etc on our horses, but what do we do for our selves  Think we need to start taking better care of our selves, can you imagine how ours nags feel 

Click to expand...

I _think_ I can imagine how our nags feel, and I hope I'm right; we've had a few comments about how happy our horses look when people have come onto the yard - I reckon it's just them putting on their cute faces knowing that someone will have a packet of polos.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

MagsnPaddy said:



			Hi Baydale, no crit from me - can't watch the vids!
But another one to definitely say Pilates for your core strength - and get an instructor that comes and shouts at you! Mine used to come over and poke my gut  to make me work harder but it did the trick (also helped that she'd had 3 kids but looked about 19 and seriously toned so something to aim for ) we had another one that used to just say *breathy voice* "and in your own time if you'd like to begin" and just pansy about - not so good!
Alternatively - find a way to have a go on a sulky, through the summer holding myself upright on a small seat with legs akimbo round a bouncy field for 40 mins a time does wonders for mine  

Click to expand...

Eek, I shall look forward to a beasting from a feisty Pilates instructor, preferably a gorgeous male one.  meardsall_millie and I will ache from laughing more than from the Pilates I reckon!


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

Rosiefan said:



			No CC from me (obviously, I don't even ride ) but I do think you shouldn't underestimate the effect what you've been through has had on your riding and your body in general. For what it's worth, I also think that the fact that you've decided to do something about it is very positive.

Rosie spent about 18 months convinced that all she had to do was carry on as usual and she'd soon be back to riding like she used to but for the past year she's accepted she needs expert help and has been having as many lessons as she can afford - flatwork in particular. She's also accepted that her core strength ain't what it used to be.  I don't know if she's doing anything about it yet but she knows she needs to.

After we saw you (at Keysoe I think) my daughter said to me that she wasn't sure that carrying on as usual was the best way to get through recovering from chemo/breast cancer but, having watched Rosie over the last couple of years, she felt she understood why you were doing it. 

Doubt this is very helpful (and possibly confusing) but I'm certain there's life in the old dog yet.  There, I've been rude   .
		
Click to expand...

Oh there's definitely life in this old dog yet. 

Funny you should say that about the long-term impact on Rosie's riding, especially for one so young - or compared to me anyway.  I'm convinced the horsey PMA (positive mental attitude) can contribute towards healing, or coping with healing, after trauma, but a major accident or threat to your health is bound to affect you mentally too. 

Ask your daughter if she can imagine the most grumpy, miserable, out-of-sorts person ever - that would've been me if I hadn't carried on with my life and the horses.  I'd have no friends by now, not even virtual ones.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

Gamebird said:



			I've just read this entire thread - it made for a very extended lunch break indeed!  

I think that any CC I'd have the temerity to make have already been covered, mostly by people vastly more qualified than me to do so. The thing about getting slightly too holding in front of the fence is something I do too (to a much worse extent than you). I got roundly b*ll*cked for it by KC the other week who basically said 'you've got a very talented horse but you're sitting there killing the canter every time'. Luckily the motivational chat was captured on video so I can go back to it every time I need my bottom kicking.

Pilates is something I'm meaning to do (physio was horrified by my lack of core muscles and I haven't even had anything wrong with me to blame it on ), but make sure you get your head sorted out too. This post may have been made with that intention but a few sessions with a sports psychologist would be worth the money I think.

ps. I knew Juno was male . I feel like I've passed some sort of test! 

Click to expand...

It's cheaper than buying a magazine to read in your lunch hour, unless veterinary journals are your thing. 

I think I will plan to sort out my physical shortcomings, see how that impacts on my riding and then, if I think it would help, see a sports psychologist. Blimey, so much to do just to be able to function properly as a competitor. It's serious stuff, innit?


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			It's definitely stayed chummy as no-one has dared risk the wrath of Baydale by bluntly pointing out that I ride like a bag of poo and my pony is too fat. 

Click to expand...

I knew I'd forgotten something.....Your pony is too FAT!


----------



## henryhorn (28 October 2011)

Only watched the dressage, and he doesn't look an easy ride to me. Something doesn't seem right in the canter, can't decide whether you're using massive amounts of seat to keep him cantering  or controlling him from being too onward bound by your seat. For me I would like it to look a lot more effortless somehow. The trot work was good, and the halts amazing, talk about square!  
Will look forward to seeing the other vids when I get time (right now my osteopath visit looms)


----------



## kirstykate (28 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Sod the big hugs, kirstykate, gimme the uppers - the drugs that make me hyper - I got so much done when I was on those.  

Click to expand...

 you go girl and send me some!!!!! x


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			Apart from green really suiting you and your shiny pony - I still can't quite compute that this is the opinionated slightly fuzzy 3 year old I first met all those years ago - he looks very smart, and I can see that his balance has improved over the last 6 months alone.

I thought he did a neat little test - perhaps seeming to get on his head a little when he loses balance, but as I said before I see real improvement in his self carriage and he looks far more established that I've seen him look previously.  For better marks I think they would look for a little more 'swagger' in the trot work and a little more jump in the canter.  At times he looks a little contained but riding a test on grass when there are exciting things going on all around is very different to riding a test in an indoor on a good surface with little or no distractions so sometimes it is best to go for safe to secure the good mark, than to throw caution to the wind, throw him off balance and lose marks in pursuit of a bit of flashiness.  It might be something to consider playing with over the winter in some tests to see if you can get some different comments from judges.  We are only talking some slight tweaks here and there - you can see the foundations are good and his rhythm is lovely.  I also didn't see any evidence of the teenager - you know those flashes of opinion that he sometimes threw in for a bit of variety - he looks sweetness and light 

Showjumping - I am not qualified to comment 

XC - he looks keen and buzzy enough to react but not get silly and I didn't see anything wrong with your riding particularly.  You've commented on core stability which let's face it we could all work on to one degree or another, but you were forward and positive to the fences and not getting in his way.  You looked safe and so did he. 

Friend of mine (rider) has just started pilates (down south) and keeps telling me how hard it is.  She has discovered that she is completely inflexible and goes home aching - she is however really seeing the difference.  Carrie Adams used to run the Pilates for riders at Collingham......  there is also a lot you can do on a swiss ball at home.  I've got a couple of books at home - happy to copy you a few exercises if you like?
		
Click to expand...

I'd forgotten the fuzzy felt pony of a few years ago. 

You're absolutely right about it needing more swagger and jump, and I think that will come when I get softness and more rideability. Currently I can't do the corrections I need to without getting more tension so I have to ride a safe test which, as you know, isn't my style. OMG even my dressage riding has got defensive.  Looks like I'll be at Vale View regularly this winter, doesn't it? 

Re the pilates, that would be great if you could copy some exercises for me, thanks. No pain, no gain.


----------



## kirstykate (28 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			I _think_ I can imagine how our nags feel, and I hope I'm right; we've had a few comments about how happy our horses look when people have come onto the yard - I reckon it's just them putting on their cute faces knowing that someone will have a packet of polos. 

Click to expand...

Yep agreeded have 2 with cupboard love  but seriously go get a sports massage I ride so much better after one!


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

Weezy said:



			Not offering any CC as what I have to say about the SJ round has already been said, by Juno and Mbequest and others...

What I do have to say is about your pelvis...I used to ride really well, I rode big tracks, lots of horses, horrid horses mostly, but I found it easy.  I took a break and had the children and put on weight and suffered from collapsing vertebrae in my back, huge pelvis problems (it split), everything shite that you can.  I started riding again and TBH I kidded myself for years that I could still ride how I used to, I cannot, I have now accepted this, the motor skills through my pelvis and my lower back and my core strength will never be the same.

So, what I am trying to say is yes, it may well be because of your pelvis.  Invest time, money and expertise into sorting it now, I didn't and it is a huge regret of mine as I am 10 years on from all the trauma I suffered and I let it fester and f up for good   

And for the meantime....stop getting paralysis by analysis, start enjoying yourself, go do a load of Am SJ classes over the winter and have fun, refresh the mind and all that.  You know you are capable and the over critiquing has to stop as it will only serve to f you up even more x
		
Click to expand...

That's v interesting, Weezy, about you losing your core strength, and ouch at the thought of your pelvis splitting. I'll explore all options to getting mine sorted although I'm sure it's a combination of things that have all crept up on me simultaneously. 

I'll have to disagree with you that I'm paralysing myself with analysis though, nor over-critiquing; I think I've managed to keep up when circumstances could have led me to go backwards. Or is that not what you meant. 

Totally agree re going out and having some fun jumping the Am classes this winter, Jup will like that.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

SW66 said:



			WOW, what a thread.  Some really good advice that I think we can all take on board & some really lovely comments.

No CC from me as you are a fair better rider than I can ever hope to be but I would just like to say that I too have really missed your reports.  I don't think I have ever read one where you haven't had some kind of advantage & they always make me laugh. 

I really hope you get back to where you want to be riding wise, though I would be very happy with myself if I was where you are now.   I beleive you will achieve it as your attitude to life is fantastic, so the very best of luck. 

Click to expand...

It's a whopper of a thread, SW66.  Loads of useful stuff in it that I shall be using, definitely.

Thank you for your kind words, I'll try and get back on track with reports soon.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

tiggs said:



			I have got a copy of this book if you want it but it is quite old. I bought it when I was working in Canada 15 years ago so I don't know if there is an updated edition. If you want it pm me your address and I will pop it in the post tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

tiggs, that is so kind of you to offer to do that.  I'll pm you now and paypal you some money for postage.


----------



## Renvers (28 October 2011)

No CC from me only watching for hints and techniques i can appropriate for myself  .

I have bad right hip/knee combo from old injuries. I have monthly lunge sessions (just 30 mins) where I ride without stirrups and it has really helped me improve balance and consequently helped horse.

I am impressed with how constructive a HHO thread can be


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

martlin said:



			I'm not stalking you, honest 
There is one at Castledyke Equestrian Centre in Boston, any good? I can find you the number if you are really nice to me, then again, you could just Google  

Click to expand...

Whew, that's a relief.  If you've got the number to hand, yes please; if not I'll google it. Do you fancy coming too if Kerilli and I get organised to go?


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

Gamebird said:



			I recently ditched a planned dressage outing for a trip (avec horses) to the beach involving hip-flasks, highly-irresponsible and slightly-out-of control flat out galloping and paddling in far too deep and shrieking when the waves got us. This was followed by a proper pub lunch (dripping all over the pub in our breeches and socks) on the way home. Much less productive than the dressage outing but very liberating and good for the soul .

You could of course go hunting instead. Much the same thing .
		
Click to expand...

 Hunting is on the cards, yes, Marty and I need to go, a lot, and I did promise Jooopiter a few days although BaggyBreeches had volunteered to test drive him first.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

LizzieJ said:



			I think posts like these really mean the rest of us without the ability of some of you can really learn   I've found it really useful to read the comments and either a - be pleased I noticed it too or b- can go back to the vids/pics and see what they mean 

I'm very much looking forward to another update when you feel inclined 

Click to expand...

They're great, aren't they? Sharing of information, discussion, debate - although not so much in this thread admittedly - all good learning tools.

I promise I'll get back to reports when I'm doing something worthwhile and when I have the time. Mind you, I seem to have enough time to reply to all on this thread, albeit over three days!


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

Rosiefan said:



			Another thing - all your horses are so HUGE. Spend more time pony squishing the blue 'n' white one, t'is good for the soul  .
		
Click to expand...

Don't, Rosiefan, I'm still gutted that I had to miss Oasby and Norton Disney on him; his owner was chuffed though as she got to ride him and was 3rd and 4th.  She said she liked having her trainer with her at both, even if course-walking on crutches was challenging for me.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

angelish said:



			no cc from me just wanted to say your a real insperation and the very best of luck to you 

oh and us not so experienced can learn a lot through helpful cc really interesting thread 

Click to expand...

Thanks, angelish. We never stop learning so there may be snippets of use to even the most seasoned rider in here.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

jumptoit said:



			No CC to add but just thought I'd say how much I've missed your reports and hope you are feeling back on form soon and the leg heals quickly.

Plus since there doesn't seem to be any chocolate on this thread yet (I haven't read the whole thing ) I can offer Minstrels and frozen Mars bars  !
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, jumptoit, and for pointing out that I've been remiss in offering yummy things for anyone that's joined in. Ma Baydale is coming to stay tomorrow so there will be fresh cake, or you can make do with my Nigella muesli bar if you fancy the healthy option.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

doctordoolittle said:



			This sounds like just what i need!!

And as a doc I'm trying desperately to think what these 'uppers' might be - they sound useful!!!
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember what they were called, some steroid, obviously. I could have got a nice little business going selling them when people heard how little I was sleeping and how much I was getting done.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

JunoXV said:



			I knew I'd forgotten something.....Your pony is too FAT! 

Click to expand...

Is that the face of concern? *points at Jup's cute face*

And it doesn't stop him gallopin'.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

henryhorn said:



			Only watched the dressage, and he doesn't look an easy ride to me. Something doesn't seem right in the canter, can't decide whether you're using massive amounts of seat to keep him cantering  or controlling him from being too onward bound by your seat. For me I would like it to look a lot more effortless somehow. The trot work was good, and the halts amazing, talk about square!  
Will look forward to seeing the other vids when I get time (right now my osteopath visit looms)
		
Click to expand...

I'm not being sarky, henryhorn, (in case the written word doesn't come across how I intend) but I'd like it to look effortless too, trust me. I think what you see is how staccato it gets, but with him if you send him forward more to try and soften it he gets less flex through his joints, not more, so you get fast *and* staccato. He was feeling particularly perky that day. 

Hope you get tweaked and straightened in a gentle way.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

kirstykate said:



 you go girl and send me some!!!!! x
		
Click to expand...

 Sharing? Nah, they were the only perks of having to have chemotherapy.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

kirstykate said:



			Yep agreeded have 2 with cupboard love  but seriously go get a sports massage I ride so much better after one!

Click to expand...

I've had proper massages on holiday but ironically that's when I need them the least. I can see all my disposable income going on pilates, mechanical horse sessions and physio, osteo, McTimoney. I'll be very poor soon but in damn good shape.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

Renvers said:



			No CC from me only watching for hints and techniques i can appropriate for myself  .

I have bad right hip/knee combo from old injuries. I have monthly lunge sessions (just 30 mins) where I ride without stirrups and it has really helped me improve balance and consequently helped horse.

I am impressed with how constructive a HHO thread can be  

Click to expand...

I'm about to go out there now and take my stirrups away, wish me luck.... 

It's turned into a great thread, hasn't it, just very very long.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

I must go and ride now. I got the ok to crack on (pardon the pun) with using my leg as the bone is healing well. I've got an echo cardiogram to check my heart function this afternoon as one of the side effects of Herception is it damaging your heart. I'll have had a full MOT soon, then there's just the final bit of bodywork that needs rebuilding and I'll be as good as new and back to KickAss Kermit again.


----------



## icestationzebra (28 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			I'd forgotten the fuzzy felt pony of a few years ago. 

You're absolutely right about it needing more swagger and jump, and I think that will come when I get softness and more rideability. Currently I can't do the corrections I need to without getting more tension so I have to ride a safe test which, as you know, isn't my style. OMG even my dressage riding has got defensive.  Looks like I'll be at Vale View regularly this winter, doesn't it? 

Re the pilates, that would be great if you could copy some exercises for me, thanks. No pain, no gain. 

Click to expand...

Absolutely - and if you push for more when the softness and balance aren't quite there you will create more energy but not the bigger step you are looking for.  No one likes that feeling of being ever so slightly out of control in an arena - especially an outdoor one with only flimsy white boards to keep you in!  One thing I've been working on in lessons is actually doing less - making the horse accountable for the doing whilst I make tiny adjustments and assist the balance.  I was trying to micromanage every stride which kind of made the horse not bother to try too hard   Actually I am quite enjoying doing less - there were times where I was huffing and puffing whilst pony did absolutely nothing 

Will dig the books out this weekend and find you a selection.  top tip - do the exercises on carpet, it bloody hurts when you fall off it otherwise


----------



## martlin (28 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Whew, that's a relief.  If you've got the number to hand, yes please; if not I'll google it. Do you fancy coming too if Kerilli and I get organised to go?
		
Click to expand...

01205 280 824  I think, but not quite sure that it's Julie Cooper who is in charge there 
I had a go at the mechanical horse and have to say, although hilarious, it wasn't particularly useful 
I spend my life riding other people's nutters and sent the whole room rolling with laughter when I got on ever so carefully just in case it shoots off in a random direction 
It's NOTHING like riding a horse, at all. I found rising trot impossible to do, as there seem to be serious lack in any sort of forward motion (obviously) and couldn't quite get to grips with the fact that the only way you can keep it ''straight'' is by pulling on both reins with the same strength. I also found myself trying to push it ''across'' with my leg and giggling uncontrollably.
But, hell yeah, whyever not, I'll come for a laugh


----------



## Gamebird (28 October 2011)

Baydale said:



 Hunting is on the cards, yes, Marty and I need to go, a lot, and I did promise Jooopiter a few days although BaggyBreeches had volunteered to test drive him first. 

Click to expand...

Errr, only after she's finished hunting Fugly - IF she's in a fit state to get on another horse ever again!  

After all I had a day on the fabulous Emerald so it's only fair that I return the favour.....


----------



## kirstykate (28 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			I've had proper massages on holiday but ironically that's when I need them the least. I can see all my disposable income going on pilates, mechanical horse sessions and physio, osteo, McTimoney. I'll be very poor soon but in damn good shape. 

Click to expand...

Arent we always poor with horses?!!!!  I know I am!!  It does make such a difference, I like Bowen!  I always have a wee sesh after any of my boys are done!!


----------



## LEC (28 October 2011)

I did a diploma in NLP and I found it massively helpful especially backed up by the book Simple Steps to Riding Success. I am so much calmer about my riding and focused with just the odd hissy fit when its not going right!  I am a very driven person but I have become happier and I do enjoy the journey more rather than just telling myself I am! 

Very interesting I had a Sjing lesson a couple of weeks ago and was told off soundly for placing the horse so carefully. Trainer said why are you doing that? he was running through the bridle slightly and you protected him from making a mistake that he needs to make. Next time round I let him get on with it and bingo he did the same again but without my help and sent the pole flying. Come round again and he did not run through the bridle. It is very hard to sometimes sit back and do less but sometimes its needed.


----------



## trina1982 (28 October 2011)

Great thread, very interesting!

Just wanted to let you know there is a simulator on the suffolk/essex border, bit different to the one described above. The instructor is great, very into biomechanics and a holistic approach. Might be a bit far to trek but i can assure you, Becky has people come from all around the country.

http://www.ashenequestriancentre.co.uk/3.html

Look forward to seeing the results of all the suggestions. Please report back and let us know what was useful (or not as the case may be  ). I can definately recommend some form of bodywork if you're crooked/collapsing. Has helped me no end.

Trina x


----------



## kerilli (28 October 2011)

Ah, that's the sort i meant, the analytical type. that one looks fabulous, thanks trina. 
well, i'm game, and happy to drive there. 
who else?


----------



## PorkChop (28 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			Ah, that's the sort i meant, the analytical type. that one looks fabulous, thanks trina. 
well, i'm game, and happy to drive there. 
who else?
		
Click to expand...

Me, Me - oh sorry I forgot I live in pants Cornwall "sigh"


----------



## Renvers (28 October 2011)

trina1982 said:



			Great thread, very interesting!

Just wanted to let you know there is a simulator on the suffolk/essex border, bit different to the one described above. The instructor is great, very into biomechanics and a holistic approach. Might be a bit far to trek but i can assure you, Becky has people come from all around the country.

http://www.ashenequestriancentre.co.uk/3.html

Trina x
		
Click to expand...

I have been to Becky at Ashen for a session on the mechanical horse. I would recommend to try one the analysis I got both in feedback and printouts was really useful, and it did help me see where I needed work, but also what my good points were  

I took my own saddle to put on the mechanical horse, think she encourages you to do so.


----------



## TarrSteps (28 October 2011)

I think someone is Epsom has one, too, but I'm not sure if it's just the simulator or does the analysis as well.  Plus, I guess that's not much use to your northern types.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			Absolutely - and if you push for more when the softness and balance aren't quite there you will create more energy but not the bigger step you are looking for.  No one likes that feeling of being ever so slightly out of control in an arena - especially an outdoor one with only flimsy white boards to keep you in!  One thing I've been working on in lessons is actually doing less - making the horse accountable for the doing whilst I make tiny adjustments and assist the balance.  I was trying to micromanage every stride which kind of made the horse not bother to try too hard   Actually I am quite enjoying doing less - there were times where I was huffing and puffing whilst pony did absolutely nothing 

Will dig the books out this weekend and find you a selection.  top tip - do the exercises on carpet, it bloody hurts when you fall off it otherwise 

Click to expand...

See energy isn't a problem with Joooopiter, it's controlling it and channelling it that is.  Doing less, or making less count for more, is a good plan and I'm sure I can get Jup round to that way of thinking eventually.

I'll eagerly await the exercise ball stuff (not ). Should I be wearing my BP and crash hat...?


----------



## brighteyes (28 October 2011)

Dressage looked fine - sack the cameraman as I felt sick as you went up the CL.

SJ smooth but looked a bit 'cautious' (not sure what happened at the 4 faults, did he chip one in or did you hold him a bit deep/miss) like you had the handbrake on a bit but still managed a nice rhythm.

XC Again, I would have ecpected more 'forward and flowing' - HOWEVER I know you know your stuff and as I haven't read any of what's been said, will know there's a reason behind how you rode it.  The horse looks happy and settled, balanced and obedient. 

No, I have no idea what I'm on about


----------



## BeckyD (28 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			Ah, that's the sort i meant, the analytical type. that one looks fabulous, thanks trina. 
well, i'm game, and happy to drive there. 
who else?
		
Click to expand...

I've been dying to go over to Ashen since trying their mechanical horse at YHL 2 years ago. I haven't been able to persuade anyone to come with me yet, so if you have a spare slot and don't mind a stranger tagging along, I'd love it! I was so much wonkier than I expected.


----------



## henryhorn (28 October 2011)

Mmmmm but I already know what level you ride at hence what I meant really was constructive...... It is a bit like preaching to the converted however as you already know where his strengths and weaknesses lie, but sit back and wait for the real "advice" to pour in...
He definitely doesn't look easy to me, or it would indeed look "effortless!"


----------



## BeckyD (28 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Thanks, Becky, it's good that you spotted the things other people had but remember I shall be spouting "do as I say, not as I do" next time I see you. 

Oh the leg is fine, it's just a little bone that's broken and if it hurts too much then I stop. I swear it's been a message from God that I should work on my stressage as the only way I could get comfortable with it was in my dressage saddle in sitting trot! 

I have had a bit of bad luck, admittedly, but that should mean I'm due some good luck soon, shouldn't it? 

Click to expand...

Yes - time to buy a lottery ticket! 

Crikey, not only does God exist, but he's a Dressage fan!  Quick, pass me the prayer book! 

Believe me, your "doing" on a bad day is still better than my "doing".on my very best day! *sniff* and I can't even improve over winter as pony decided he needed an extended holiday!


----------



## JEP (28 October 2011)

With everything you've been through in the last year and the sense of humour with which you've kept us informed, as far as I'm concerned you are definately Superwoman and if you rode hanging upside down under your horse's neck there would never be any criticism from me. If there has been bad vibes for you on HHO than all I can say is these people must be s**t stupid. Give yourself a big pat on the back (without putting your shoulder out) and "kick on" for 2012.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

martlin said:



			01205 280 824  I think, but not quite sure that it's Julie Cooper who is in charge there 
I had a go at the mechanical horse and have to say, although hilarious, it wasn't particularly useful 
I spend my life riding other people's nutters and sent the whole room rolling with laughter when I got on ever so carefully just in case it shoots off in a random direction 
It's NOTHING like riding a horse, at all. I found rising trot impossible to do, as there seem to be serious lack in any sort of forward motion (obviously) and couldn't quite get to grips with the fact that the only way you can keep it ''straight'' is by pulling on both reins with the same strength. I also found myself trying to push it ''across'' with my leg and giggling uncontrollably.
But, hell yeah, whyever not, I'll come for a laugh 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure I want to go if it's not going to be worthwhile, I'd rather do hours of sitting trot/bareback/on the lunge at home thanks. Just seen the other suggestion at Ashen, shall we investigate that?


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

LEC said:



			I did a diploma in NLP and I found it massively helpful especially backed up by the book Simple Steps to Riding Success. I am so much calmer about my riding and focused with just the odd hissy fit when its not going right!  I am a very driven person but I have become happier and I do enjoy the journey more rather than just telling myself I am! 

Very interesting I had a Sjing lesson a couple of weeks ago and was told off soundly for placing the horse so carefully. Trainer said why are you doing that? he was running through the bridle slightly and you protected him from making a mistake that he needs to make. Next time round I let him get on with it and bingo he did the same again but without my help and sent the pole flying. Come round again and he did not run through the bridle. It is very hard to sometimes sit back and do less but sometimes its needed.
		
Click to expand...

KC has said similar to me on many occasions, but if ever you want to work your hardest to leave them up then surely it's when it matters, at the competition.   Didn't work that day, did it...? 

I should read that book too.  Maybe I will stay into hospital the whole week that the surgeon said I might have to, if only to get through all these books.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

trina1982 said:



			Great thread, very interesting!

Just wanted to let you know there is a simulator on the suffolk/essex border, bit different to the one described above. The instructor is great, very into biomechanics and a holistic approach. Might be a bit far to trek but i can assure you, Becky has people come from all around the country.

http://www.ashenequestriancentre.co.uk/3.html

Look forward to seeing the results of all the suggestions. Please report back and let us know what was useful (or not as the case may be  ). I can definately recommend some form of bodywork if you're crooked/collapsing. Has helped me no end.

Trina x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that info, Trina, it looks v interesting. I'm definitely up for it and if a gang of us went we could learn from each other which would be useful. I need major amounts of bodywork doing.  I'd have to arrange this for December as I'll need some realignment after my next op, I'm sure.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			Ah, that's the sort i meant, the analytical type. that one looks fabulous, thanks trina. 
well, i'm game, and happy to drive there. 
who else?
		
Click to expand...

Me! Why don't you start a list, K, put me on please: Wonky McBaydale.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

LJR said:



			Me, Me - oh sorry I forgot I live in pants Cornwall "sigh" 

Click to expand...

Boo, that's a very long way from Sudbury, LJR.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

Renvers said:



			I have been to Becky at Ashen for a session on the mechanical horse. I would recommend to try one the analysis I got both in feedback and printouts was really useful, and it did help me see where I needed work, but also what my good points were  

I took my own saddle to put on the mechanical horse, think she encourages you to do so.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, Renvers. It's always good to have a recommendation. What kind of saddle did you take, jumping, dressage, GP?


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

BeckyD said:



			I've been dying to go over to Ashen since trying their mechanical horse at YHL 2 years ago. I haven't been able to persuade anyone to come with me yet, so if you have a spare slot and don't mind a stranger tagging along, I'd love it! I was so much wonkier than I expected.
		
Click to expand...

You're not strange, BeckyD.  Will try and find a date that suits us all or, if there are too many, plan two trips.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

brighteyes said:



			Dressage looked fine - sack the cameraman as I felt sick as you went up the CL.

SJ smooth but looked a bit 'cautious' (not sure what happened at the 4 faults, did he chip one in or did you hold him a bit deep/miss) like you had the handbrake on a bit but still managed a nice rhythm.

XC Again, I would have ecpected more 'forward and flowing' - HOWEVER I know you know your stuff and as I haven't read any of what's been said, will know there's a reason behind how you rode it.  The horse looks happy and settled, balanced and obedient. 

No, I have no idea what I'm on about 

Click to expand...

The cameraman is trying to get the sack, it does make you queasy. 

I held for the one we had down as wasn't quick enough to get my canter back. I think I need to work on the moving on and coming back to try and make it seamless.

The danger was that my forward and flowing became longer and longer shots, but I wanted a confident round ready for his next (bigger) outing (which didn't happen, boo).


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

henryhorn said:



			Mmmmm but I already know what level you ride at hence what I meant really was constructive...... It is a bit like preaching to the converted however as you already know where his strengths and weaknesses lie, but sit back and wait for the real "advice" to pour in...
He definitely doesn't look easy to me, or it would indeed look "effortless!"
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing, isn't it, "effortless" is what we'd all aspire to but the journey there is often scrappy and scruffy and not much like the end product. I'm very curious how my riding, production, horses (me, me, me  ) is viewed and whether others would do anything differently. I wasn't being a smart ar$e earlier as I know you know your onions - and your young horses - so sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

BeckyD said:



			Yes - time to buy a lottery ticket! 

Crikey, not only does God exist, but he's a Dressage fan!  Quick, pass me the prayer book! 

Believe me, your "doing" on a bad day is still better than my "doing".on my very best day! *sniff* and I can't even improve over winter as pony decided he needed an extended holiday! 

Click to expand...

Oh yes, I picture him as being Carl Hester-like but with a beard.  We'll all be finding religion at this rate. 

Your pony is a shirker, one lesson from me and he was self-harming.


----------



## Baydale (28 October 2011)

JEP said:



			With everything you've been through in the last year and the sense of humour with which you've kept us informed, as far as I'm concerned you are definately Superwoman and if you rode hanging upside down under your horse's neck there would never be any criticism from me. If there has been bad vibes for you on HHO than all I can say is these people must be s**t stupid. Give yourself a big pat on the back (without putting your shoulder out) and "kick on" for 2012.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, JEP, but I only steered clear of HHO for a while because I didn't want to expose you all to miserable me, it wasn't anything that anyone had said or done.

I shall be kicking on in 2012, or even sooner once Jup gets his promised days out hunting.


----------



## trina1982 (28 October 2011)

Baydale said:



			Thanks for that info, Trina, it looks v interesting. I'm definitely up for it and if a gang of us went we could learn from each other which would be useful. I need major amounts of bodywork doing.  I'd have to arrange this for December as I'll need some realignment after my next op, I'm sure. 

Click to expand...

No problem. Always happy to recommend Becky. The testimonies on her website all ring true.

Just a note though, Becky is making some changes to what is available in 2012 - not sure about what is happening with the simulator sessions, i believe they are introducing simulator saturdays? 
Also, you can take your own saddle provided the time slot is a a certain length ('strider' has to be recalibrated to your saddle). He normally has a dressage saddle on. Phone or email for a chat is the best bet.

Regarding 'realignment', i went to see Becky for a simulator session in July and was horrified that i couldn't even sit straight whilst stationary. I was tipping 'strider' to the left much worse than i had ever done (always had a tendency to be slightly off to the left). I blame my 9lb9 baby personally - but i have found a great 'back man' that has used a combination of theraflex and cranial-sacral therapy. I went for a simulator session recently (my backman waivered his fee so i could put the money toward a sim. session because he was intrigued). I was totally bang on central in a completely blind run (ie computer screens all switched off so i had no feedback as i rode) - very pleased with my backman  Great way to see if you're being conned by your bodyworker or not 

Have fun!
Trina x


----------



## kerilli (28 October 2011)

Sounds fantastic, loving the idea. B, what dates might suit you? I can't do 26 Nov - 14 Dec (holibobs, yaaay!) but can do any other day. Time for a new thread on it, see who else is up for it?


----------



## Baydale (29 October 2011)

I'd suggest once you're back from your hols as I'll be a month post-op so should be able to use all important parts by then.  I'm sure there'll be a few others up for it, if you don't mind co-ordinating it?


----------



## kerilli (29 October 2011)

yep, happy to. okay, late Dec or would you rather it was in Jan?


----------



## meardsall_millie (29 October 2011)

I'm in K .

Don't mind when it is, just do it to suit N's reconstruction work (that makes her sound like a crumbling old structure doesn't it?!  ) and I'll fit in whenever.


----------



## racingdemon (29 October 2011)

not CC as such, but a question.... on the SJ, when Jup approaches the fence & moves across the front of it slightly, does it feel like he is deciding where to take off or is he drifting out of your leg? 

I ask because Anky does it when he isn't 100% committed to a fence & i can't decide if he is weighing up the fence himself or trying to be a menace & ignore my instructions! (anky is 14, & thinks that his previous experience in life is applicable in all situations!)

Jup has a similar approach to anky, quite opinionated on the approach & thinks he knows best, but on occasions as i ask him to take off, his opinion doesn't always agree! 

RD


----------



## Thistle (29 October 2011)

Depending on the date, count B in as well. I will be cameraman


----------



## Rosiefan (29 October 2011)

Thistle said:



			Depending on the date, count B in as well. I will be cameraman
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to say could we have some vids to watch and learn from - well volunteered M


----------



## Baydale (29 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			yep, happy to. okay, late Dec or would you rather it was in Jan?
		
Click to expand...

Either would be fine for me, just not a hunting day ideally.


----------



## Baydale (29 October 2011)

racingdemon said:



			not CC as such, but a question.... on the SJ, when Jup approaches the fence & moves across the front of it slightly, does it feel like he is deciding where to take off or is he drifting out of your leg? 

I ask because Anky does it when he isn't 100% committed to a fence & i can't decide if he is weighing up the fence himself or trying to be a menace & ignore my instructions! (anky is 14, & thinks that his previous experience in life is applicable in all situations!)

Jup has a similar approach to anky, quite opinionated on the approach & thinks he knows best, but on occasions as i ask him to take off, his opinion doesn't always agree! 

RD
		
Click to expand...

He's definitely pushing into my leg, but when he's soft he doesn't do it; so the tension I get when he's spooky tends to make for more erratic showjumping rounds. He will, however, contort himself over cross country fences to avoid wearing them which I find reassuring.


----------



## Baydale (29 October 2011)

Thistle said:



			Depending on the date, count B in as well. I will be cameraman
		
Click to expand...

Cool.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (30 October 2011)

As per usual, should I win the lottery, I'm in! 
Failing that I'll look forward to the detailed reports YOU WILL all be posting


----------



## Baydale (30 October 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			As per usual, should I win the lottery, I'm in! 
Failing that I'll look forward to the detailed reports YOU WILL all be posting 

Click to expand...

Hey,  I thought we decided _I_ was due the lottery win for having had my share of bad luck lately.  When that comes in I shall send you a ticket forthwith.


----------



## quizzie (30 October 2011)

I would love to be included in the session at Ashen if one does go ahead...sounds very interesting.

BD:definitely no need to stress or over-analyse your performance....the basics are very much still in there, & with more recovery time  to allow you to regain your core strength & general well-being, I have no doubt you will be back to your best in plenty of time for next year.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (30 October 2011)

We could both win or is that being greedy?  

Will keep an eye on the post for my ticket as I suspect you are more likely to win, my luck hasn't been bad enough!


----------

